# Car Forums > Automotive News >  2020 Ford Bronco Is A Go

## RickDaTuner

http://autoweek.com/article/detroit-auto-show/ford-confirms-bronco-and-ranger 

https://twitter.com/Ford/status/8184...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

Ford Confirms The 2020 Bronco, and Ranger for 2019 production.

If its anything like concept shots,*edit(fan forum renders) I may be interested, would be an easy sell if it came with Raptor package, not so sure of turbos for wheeling, but who knows...

No word on power plants, but here's hoping for a diesel in the Ranger.

----------


## ExtraSlow

As a certified Ford Fanboi (tm), I'm excited by these announcements. Of course, details matter, and I'm dying to hear more about powertrain and capabilities for each.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## dino_martini

I'm gonna cash out my ESP in 2020 and buy a Bronco if it looks anything like the fan rendering above 😍

----------


## Agent_Oorange

Yep, sign me up for a Bronco if it looks like above.

----------


## BokCh0y

Oh fuck!!! I want one :thumbs up:

----------


## spikerS

There is a diesel coming for the F-150 in 2018, I see no reason why I would not end up in this platform as well.

The fact that this won't be a 4 door takes me out of the potential purchasers pool, but if it comes out looking like that rendering, I will be a sad non-owner.

----------


## benyl

It will look like a 2-door f-150 or a 2-door 2018 expedition. No way will Ford use different parts. Look at F150 and superduty, they use the same cab.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *There is a diesel coming for the F-150 in 2018, I see no reason why I would not end up in this platform as well.
> 
> The fact that this won't be a 4 door takes me out of the potential purchasers pool, but if it comes out looking like that rendering, I will be a sad non-owner.*



Which is why I'm surprised as hell Ford's building this. Sadly, 2 door anything seems to be a dying market, just think of how many 2 doors we had available just 10-15 years ago VS what we have now. Seems next to nobody wants/or can live with a 2 door anything anymore unless it's a true sports car.

Think of the last true off-road capable 2 door SUV, the FJ cruiser. It sold like hotcakes for the first two years then fell by half and continued downward till Toyota pulled the plug.

I applaud Ford for building something as unique as the Bronco, I just hope the market supports it.

----------


## rage2

These aren't concept shots. They're fan forum renders. Ford didn't show off any photos other than the 2 logos today.

----------


## RickDaTuner

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *These aren't concept shots. They're fan forum renders. Ford didn't show off any photos other than the 2 logos today.*



Totally. I was going to compile a few different renders, but got sidetracked.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *2020? Why the 3 year timeline*



 Probably trying to line it up with OJ's parole date. They can give him a ride home in a white one.

----------


## pheoxs

Will be nice if its a sized truck base, but if its just a slightly different looking F-150 then thats silly.

----------


## benyl

Most likely will look like this:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *These aren't concept shots. They're fan forum renders. Ford didn't show off any photos other than the 2 logos today.*




I bet it'll be based on the Escape platform and be a competitor to the Jeep Renegade, with a little t/c 4 cyl and a cvt transmission. Boy will that ever piss the old school Bronco fanbois off lol.

----------


## NoPulp

Super excited about the Bronco coming back!
It needs to be a super simple 2 door, like the previous That's all I want! If they want to expand with a ton of options like the jeep wrangler, that's fine. I just want a super simple 2 door suv with some decent power. Give me a 4x4 cube with 300+ hp.

Unfortunately I'm guessing we're going to get a rebranded ford everest. Which would be a nice addition to the suv line since it seem to be an actual suv and not a glorified car. However it doesn't deserve the Bronco name.


I hope ford does the Ranger correctly this time. All they need to do is bring over the truck they sell to the rest of world. However I think that would be too logical... they'll screw it up again.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by NoPulp_ 
> *
> I hope ford does the Ranger correctly this time. All they need to do is bring over the truck they sell to the rest of world. However I think that would be too logical... they'll screw it up again.*



The article I read said they were going to bring the globa ranger here but with restyled front end. If there is any truth to that remains to be seen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

New Branco = Existing Ford Everest with mnior cosmetic tweaks. It WILL be four door. This is the existing model. Those fan renderings and concept shots are not at all related to what's happening here.

----------


## NoPulp

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> The article I read said they were going to bring the globa ranger here but with restyled front end. If there is any truth to that remains to be seen.*



I hope not! The 2017 Ford Ranger fx4 is already a great looking small truck. Really hoping ford can make a decent small truck, it seems to do well in the rest of the world. The one we got made no sense and should have been killed much sooner, it had no advantage over the F150.


My guess is that the Ranger and Bronco will share the same platform. The everest and ranger already appear to be very similiar, I think we'll just get a north america version and nothing special. Both great vehicles but not worth the bronco name hype... Ford has been doing really great things lately, so hopefully they prove me wrong! Ford still has the promise for 12? performance vehicles by 2020 ( what are they at, 7?8?), so maybe the bronco and ranger will be part of that list?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *New Branco = Existing Ford Everest with mnior cosmetic tweaks. It WILL be four door. This is the existing model. Those fan renderings and concept shots are not at all related to what's happening here. 
> *



Pretty much exactly as ugly as I expected after hearing about the rumors months ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

At the very least, the Everest is a truly capable off road machine, even if it looks like something more suitable for taking the kids to soccer practice. Maybe they'll "toughen up" the styling with fender flares and beefy tires?

----------


## schocker

I have always thought that the everest was pretty cool. Will be nice to have it here. Could possibly be some competition for the 4runner but it is not like that is a sales queen anymore anyways.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Posted by Ford on their FB feed:



Hmmmmmm. Looks like it could be a variant of the Troller T4, which is based on the Ranger platform.

----------


## Disoblige

Interesting. Looks like a modern FJ and Wrangler had a kid.

----------


## spikerS

I dunno, it looks like it is longer than the Troller T4...which I really hope so. That T4 rear cab area is way too small...looks like crap.

I think it needs to be the size of a regular cab short box F150.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## shakalaka

Next time I switch my vehicle, I want to go a completely different route from what I have been doing so far. Was even looking at F150 Raptors, but something like this as long as it looks bad-ass might fit the bill. Just gotta figure out how to wait until 2020 though. lol

----------


## Shlade

> Next time I switch my vehicle, I want to go a completely different route from what I have been doing so far. Was even looking at F150 Raptors, but something like this as long as it looks bad-ass might fit the bill. Just gotta figure out how to wait until 2020 though. lol



You’re gonna have at least 2 more vehicles before 2020, you whore.

----------


## shakalaka

> You’re gonna have at least 2 more vehicles before 2020, you whore.



Lol I won't deny that it is a possibility, however, I've been enjoying the latest one quite a bit surprisingly. I haven't felt this way about a car in a long time. So I am hoping I should be able to keep it at least a year or so under the circumstances but we will see.

----------


## CMW403

I was really hoping that ford would go all the way in with the new Bronco; stick with the 2-door design, offer an off-road package with a winch and fender flares etc. Similar to what they did with the Raptor. I really, really wish this whole global warming/emissions movement started just like 20 or 30 years later than it did. I missed all the best vehicles.

Anyone have or know of a white 87-91 Bronco with extremely low mileage, manual transmission, in great shape?

Rick's rendering in the first post nearly made me fall off my chair, if they looked anything like that I would be on the phone with Ford making a deposit right now. But of course, I'm sure they'll find a great way to stomp all over the Bronco name by designing a half plastic Pontiac Aztec looking 4cyl/hybrid powered mommy mobile.

----------


## tehwegz

A unicorn 87-91 Bronco like that probably wants over $30k.

Picked up a cheap 4x4 01 Explorer Sport (two door, still body on frame truck platform gen) and I call it my poor mans Bronco. haha

Excited for this! Why not make it 4 door and 2 door? Heck, they could make them all with suicide doors, like FJ, or an F150 extended cab.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Leaked images. (poor quality)

https://www.autoblog.com/2018/11/13/...#slide-7466947

----------


## The Cosworth

Looks like a compass almost. Can't tell if sad or not. Hopefully just the way i am seeing it and not actually as bad as I envision.

----------


## Darkane

It's difficult to tell yeah.

I would wager it's going to look "tough" in person, that's the stigma I feel they're heading with this one.

On a side note, leaked images of the GT500 at the dealer meeting made that care look terrible. Like absolutely terrible.

----------


## shakalaka

Actually excited to see what this Bronco is going to look like. Hope it's close to the OP picture.

----------


## killramos

I am less concerned about what the bronco looks like, as I am about what kind of capability will be under the skin...

----------


## bjstare

> I am less concerned about what the bronco looks like, as I am about what kind of capability will be under the skin...



It's probably gonna be crap. My bet is this will be a city runabout that competes with the Jeep Renegade (or maybe Cherokee at most).

edit: I'd love to be proven wrong, just don't have high hopes.

----------


## Disoblige

The fuck is that? A lifted Ford Flex?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

That’s exactly what I want. Maybe a hair more towing capability too (3500lb Jeep lol)

----------


## Tik-Tok

You guys are on glue. This will just be the newest soccer mom CUV.

----------


## SKR

I'd imagine it's going to be more like the new Chevy Blazer. There'll be more advertisements featuring some dumb housewife hauling a bunch of dorks to soccer practice in it than there will be of it leaving anything paved.

----------


## Skrilla

Not sure if these were posted:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like.

----------


## killramos

Cool Ford Wrangler,

Considering the worst part of a wrangler is being a FCA product this actually makes a difference.

----------


## 4WARNED

It looks like a chinese knockoff of a wrangler with an FJ face lift.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> It looks like a chinese knockoff of a wrangler with an FJ face lift.



I agree the 4 door looks very oddly proportioned. I've seen pics of a 2 door version (not 100% sure if they are legit) and it looks far better

----------


## blownz

I was hoping for a bit better considering how much time Ford has had to copy Jeep. That said it is too soon to tell, but it doesn't look that great in these pics.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That's an actual picture of it? That is better than I was expecting (another soccer mom CUV) but am still horribly disappointed.

----------


## Disoblige

Hey look, it is the Jeep Renegade-Wrangler?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Can't blame them though. Wranglers are huge money makers. I wonder if FCA is going to sue them though, lol.

----------


## heavyD

I'm a little disappointed as the C&D renders were so much nicer as this is essentially a Wrangler with the front end of a Renegade. Even Kia thinks that's a blatant ripoff. I suppose we will soon find out it the market for these vehicles is big enough to support the same product from two manufacturers. I would imagine initial sales will be good only to taper off once the novelty wears out.

----------


## Skrilla

> That's an actual picture of it? That is better than I was expecting (another soccer mom CUV) but am still horribly disappointed.



Supposedly it is. You can see the 2 door version in the first picture background with the top off. I think these are the actual Bronco, but cant say for sure. I like what gen Bronco they tried to take inspiration from, but agree about the Wrangler comparison.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Always so hard to judge looks from photos on the internet. I find I need to see them on the roads for a few months before I can really say how I feel. Anyway, year 1 sales will be driven by pent up fanboi "bleed ford blue" kind of people, and after that, if it is mechanically good, it'll still sell, and if it ain't, it won't. 
I think we all just accept how the jeep looks because it looks like a jeep. I don't think it's anything but ugly from an aesthetic perspective though. This will be fine for the same reasons.

----------


## Disoblige

Just another car that is trying to piggyback off a successful name, but is nothing like the original. Whatever.

----------


## killramos

What’s so wrong with it?

----------


## Skrilla

I think a bit of lift and larger wider rubber would look great! Same as a Jeep lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

How long before 
@shakalaka
?

----------


## Skrilla

Apparently according to a source at Ford I read they will have a 200+ page catalogue of accessories and customization parts on release. Can't find anything about power plants but id guess the baby boost, and maybe later on a ST version with the 3.5 EB?

EDIT: ST

----------


## killramos

Need a 6.2 Raptor version.

I seriously considered a 6.4 Hemi swap for my Jeep, would have been awesome and way cheaper than my truck haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Need a 6.2 Raptor version.
> 
> I seriously considered a 6.4 Hemi swap for my Jeep, would have been awesome and way cheaper than my truck haha.



Fack off, use the new 7.3L or just forget about it.

----------


## killramos

> Fack off, use the new 7.3L or just forget about it.



I could live with that if it fits.

----------


## A790

Ew. What a miss.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I could live with that if it fits.



Take the hood off. It'll fit.

----------


## killramos

> Take the hood off. It'll fit.



Roof off. Hood off. Fitting.

----------


## shakalaka

> How long before 
> @shakalaka
> ?




Honestly, not sure how I feel about it looking at that picture. It doesn’t appeal to me in there as it did in the Rampage movie. Will have to wait and see more pics...looks way too much like a Wrangler in that pic.

----------


## killramos

You bought a wrangler lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Roof off. Hood off. Fitting.



Tops off for kiprusoff?

----------


## shakalaka

> You bought a wrangler lol



Exactly. That's shy doesn't appeal to me based on that photo as I feel I've already had something so similar.

----------


## Aleks

This is like when Ford brought the Ranger back to take on the Tacoma, but is failing big time coming anywhere near it in sales. I suspect same thing will happen with this thing compared to the Wrangler.

----------


## Skrilla

> This is like when Ford brought the Ranger back to take on the Tacoma, but is failing big time coming anywhere near it in sales. I suspect same thing will happen with this thing compared to the Wrangler.



I cant believe how much a loaded Ranger costs, they are well into the $50k range, that's crazy. Honestly if I was going to buy a 1/4 ton truck in the next short while I would buy a Frontier, they are crazy cheap. Yes the design is way out dated, but if you just want a solid truck with a proven power plant they are a great buy. Looked at one a few weeks back, loaded Pro-4x was like $33k.

----------


## Aleks

> I cant believe how much a loaded Ranger costs, they are well into the $50k range, that's crazy. Honestly if I was going to buy a 1/4 ton truck in the next short while I would buy a Frontier, they are crazy cheap. Yes the design is way out dated, but if you just want a solid truck with a proven power plant they are a great buy. Looked at one a few weeks back, loaded Pro-4x was like $33k.



I think for 2020 Nissan is putting a new V6 engine and transmission into the Frontier, but keeping everything else the same.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is like when Ford brought the Ranger back to take on the Tacoma, but is failing big time coming anywhere near it in sales. I suspect same thing will happen with this thing compared to the Wrangler.



The Ranger wasn't really expected to take much Taco sales. It was aimed at Canyonado buyers. People who still think they're buying 'mrrican.

----------


## Skrilla

> I think for 2020 Nissan is putting a new V6 engine and transmission into the Frontier, but keeping everything else the same.



Yea they could benefit from a transmission upgrade as well, still a 5 speed auto or manual 6. Watched a comparison TFT video of the Frontier and the Taco TRD Pro, was surprising to see options that Frontier had that the $50k Taco doesn't. Not that I would have a need for one, but dollar for dollar the Frontier is a much better truck in most ways.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Curious what options the Nissan would have that the taco didn't

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Curious what options the Nissan would have that the taco didn't



It has the option of breaking down more, and having less resale value.

----------


## s dime

And disk brakes, possibly.

----------


## Aleks

> It has the option of breaking down more, and having less resale value.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## shakalaka

Saw a silver version on Instagram floating around and that looks way better.

----------


## Skrilla

> It has the option of breaking down more, and having less resale value.



It does! Also disc brakes, dual powered seats and at 20k less. But I get the Taco or nothing types, was just funny how much cheaper they are. Yes they are reliable, guessing the Frontier must be as well as they are tons of them on the road still, and still sold today. But maybe those are really Toyota powered Frontiers lol.

----------


## Maxt

> Probably trying to line it up with OJ's parole date. They can give him a ride home in a white one.



 Release date is July 9th. That also happens to be OJ's birthday...

----------


## legendboy

> Probably trying to line it up with OJ's parole date. They can give him a ride home in a white one.






> Release date is July 9th. That also happens to be OJ's birthday...



Good memories! I was in grade 9. Five of us sitting around at my friends place stoned, drinking, with his dad and glued to the tv haha. 
I think it would look better with 1980 style front end

----------


## ExtraSlow

If the first vehicle they show is plain Oxford white that would be...... An odd choice.

----------


## heavyD

It will be interesting to see if the Bronco will be a success or flop. They are banking on nostalgia and chipping away at a niche carved out by Jeep. Jeep is one of those brands where female buyers account for 50% or more new car purchases so will the Bronco resonate with female buyers and will the aging demographic that owned previous Broncos want to go back in time?

----------


## speedog

Not OJ's Bronco and not an early generation a Bronco either but it will be a good grocery getter and pavement/parking lot crawler like so many other 4 door Jeeps and Raptors...



- - - Updated - - -




> ...



Memories.

----------


## Xtrema

> Good memories! I was in grade 9. Five of us sitting around at my friends place stoned, drinking, with his dad and glued to the tv haha. 
> I think it would look better with 1980 style front end



I was in Calaway park and all of sudden everyone gathering around TV in booths instead of lining up for rides.

----------


## max_boost

> Release date is July 9th. That also happens to be OJ's birthday...



I remember watching that and didn't understand wtf was going.

----------


## NoSup4U

> Release date is July 9th. That also happens to be OJ's birthday...



Ford clued in and changed the date  :crazy nut:  :crazy nut: 

https://www.motortrend.com/news/2021...veal-set-july/

----------


## legendboy

> Ford clued in and changed the date 
> 
> https://www.motortrend.com/news/2021...veal-set-july/



Screw OJ, put the proper looking front grille on and it will sell

----------


## shakalaka

Has the price of these leaked at all?

----------


## Darell_n

> Has the price of these leaked at all?



$10k over MSRP with 50% depreciation in the first 3 years is a good start.

----------


## Xtrema

https://www.thedrive.com/news/34232/...-in-the-desert




> Has the price of these leaked at all?



Defender is out. First edition starts at $75K for the 2 door.
» Click image for larger version

Now Bronco is behind Defender's release, it kinda looks like Ford copied Landrover a bit. But I would assume Bronco will occupy same price range as Wranglers?

----------


## killramos

> https://www.thedrive.com/news/34232/...-in-the-desert
> 
> 
> 
> Defender is out. First edition starts at $75K for the 2 door.
> 
> 
> Now Bronco is behind Defender's release, it kinda looks like Ford copied Landrover a bit. But I would assume Bronco will occupy same price range as Wranglers?



No way Ford is making the bronco for as cheap as FCA makes wranglers. Bronco will occupy a slightly premium price point (nowhere as high as Defender), and will depreciate like a bmw 7 series.

----------


## Xtrema

> No way Ford is making the bronco for as cheap as FCA makes wranglers. Bronco will occupy a slightly premium price point (nowhere as high as Defender), and will depreciate like a bmw 7 series.



So $45K-$65K range? Digging up the last 1996 Bronco MSRP, it seems to start about $10K USD above bare bone F150.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think anything from the 1996 bronco is relevant to this discussion.

----------


## killramos

> I don't think anything from the 1996 bronco is relevant to this discussion.



Agreed.

Look at this thing as an FJ cruiser. Without Toyota reliability or resale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I predict year 1 will be pretty expensive, and year 2 they'll roll out more typical Ford discounts. There is a certain amount of pent up demand for anything called a bronco.

As with most brand new models, don't imagine you'll get discounts until that initial surge in demand is satisfied and dealer inventory has accumulated.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm still excited to see this and, after a year or two, if they look great would be interested.

----------


## killramos

I think it will be a good truck. I just don’t think it will be worth the hype.

I hope it sells well enough to be a ford staple, because I hate that the explorer became a mini van with doors.

----------


## speedog

Apparently the real deal, caught undisguised by someone's drone...

----------


## Shlade

Release day is today and I believe it goes live around 7pm our time

----------


## flipstah

Cmooonnnn 7 speed manual with crawler!

----------


## Shlade

> Cmooonnnn 7 speed manual with crawler!



That's been confirmed. 

2.3L and 2.7L Ecoboost motor options
7 speed manual and 10spd auto

----------


## flipstah

> That's been confirmed. 
> 
> 2.3L and 2.7L Ecoboost motor options
> 7 speed manual and 10spd auto



Oh neat! Maybe there'll be inventory sitting around for the manual 2-door... Would be a fun ride!

----------


## killramos

> That's been confirmed. 
> 
> 2.3L and 2.7L Ecoboost motor options
> 7 speed manual and 10spd auto



Would be nice to see this get the big eco boost eventually... or a V8 haha

----------


## NoSup4U

> Release day is today and I believe it goes live around 7pm our time



6pm MST

----------


## Disoblige

> 6pm MST



Link to reveal stream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CacIlFaXph0

----------


## Skrilla

> Would be nice to see this get the big eco boost eventually... or a V8 haha



2022 Bronco ST! Id like to see a more focused version with the 3.5HO EB from the Raptor/LTD.

----------


## Disoblige

Wow, I am overall impressed.
Love how you can take off the roof and doors and store it all in the back with no big view obstruction.

Power and torque is acceptable for the 2/4 dr..

Factory 35s optional.

Gonna give Jeep a big run for its money. I like it.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Wow, I am overall impressed.
> Love how you can take off the roof and doors and store it all in the back with no big view obstruction.
> 
> Power and torque is acceptable for the 2/4 dr..
> 
> Factory 35s optional.
> 
> Gonna give Jeep a big run for its money. I like it.




Yep. Agreed. This is gonna be very interesting. And I’m a current jk owner.

----------


## flipstah

_gatdang_ Bronco 2 door or the Sport!

Sign me up

Perfect for Calgary pothole roads and camping

----------


## shakalaka

Nice! I am liking the 4 door with 35" tires. Hmm.

----------


## Disoblige

> Nice! I am liking the 4 door with 35" tires. Hmm.



The Bronco would have likely something you got instead of the jeep if it was out already.

The Sport is kinda lame but I see its purpose.

Trying to convince my dad the 2 dr, 2.7-liter twin-turbo V-6 with 35's should be his new car  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

the sport should not have been named a Bronco. It's cool, but, I think that design should be more like an Escape than a Bronco.

However, the 2/4 door Bronco is fucking mint! However, I don't think they have roof storage in them, and only the 4 door version can store the doors in the trunk. I don't think the 2 door version can. At least that is what I took from that reveal video.

----------


## flipstah

40k to start? Not bad!

Holy shit 7 trim levels. Brb studying like it’s a final

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am not an SUV guy, but I am a Ford guy, and I really like this.

----------


## shakalaka

Badlands - 4 door or Wildtrak - 4 door would do the trick for me. 

Not going to reserve one but will be following how it does on release and how things go.

The Bronco Sport doesn't do anything for me. It doesn't even look like a Bronco to me.

----------


## flipstah

The V6 can’t have manual... just the 4 banger  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

> The V6 can’t have manual... just the 4 banger



That kinda sucks. Thankfully not a deal breaker.

----------


## flipstah

The reserve site is busted on my phone haha

I’ll have to wait and go home to read up on it

----------


## killramos

> The reserve site is busted on my phone haha
> 
> I’ll have to wait and go home to read up on it



Try a dealer, my brother has had a deposit on one for months.

----------


## bjstare

This thing is awesome. Like oodles of noodles better than I expected (after Chevy released that hot steaming pile of shit under the "blazer" nameplate).

I would never buy a jeep, because I am very anti-FCA... but this thing is something I could see myself considering for my wife's DD.

----------


## shakalaka

Motortrend. One thing I don't agree with them, I think the 4 door actually looks better than the 2 door and typically I always like coupes. Must see in person though before knowing for sure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pogURuysz1I

----------


## black300

The website has been down for a while if you are trying to reserve one. I really like the 4 Doors, the price is right and it is badass. 

Anyone else reserve one yet? What model were you thinking to reserve if you have or have not yet.

----------


## flipstah

The best deal seems to be Badlands in the 4 cylinder + Sasquatch package in Cyber Orange or Area 51 colors

----------


## ExtraSlow

It'll be 12 months before there's many around Cowtown to even see in person. Looks exciting, but of course, I don't consider a vehicle "available" until it's sitting on a dealer lot and I can buy it today.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Motortrend. One thing I don't agree with them, I think the 4 door actually looks better than the 2 door and typically I always like coupes. Must see in person though before knowing for sure.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pogURuysz1I



I agree, but I think it's the yellow on the 2-door that's throwing me.

I need to see more colours, both those ones are ugly.

----------


## flipstah

> I agree, but I think it's the yellow on the 2-door that's throwing me.
> 
> I need to see more colours, both those ones are ugly.



 :Frown:

----------


## ercchry

2.3 should be the same engine as the ranger... which is a beefed up focus RS motor (yes, forged internals) which takes a tune very well... 2dr, manual, 35s... yup, thats the ticket

----------


## flipstah

> 2.3 should be the same engine as the ranger... which is a beefed up focus RS motor (yes, forged internals) which takes a tune very well... 2dr, manual, 35s... yup, that’s the ticket



The base model + the Sasquatch package out the door under $50k will tick all that oooof

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm all about big engines. That 2.7L engine is excellent in the F150, in the much smaller bronco it will be wicked. I'm a simple man and I'd want it in the base model, but hey, my opinion doesn't matter because I'm not buying one anyway.

----------


## ercchry

Yup, and even gives you locking diffs... how much is a rubicon these days?  :ROFL!: 

I’m more excited for the “fuck Chrysler” in this than anything else.

----------


## npham

> This thing is awesome. Like oodles of noodles better than I expected (after Chevy released that hot steaming pile of shit under the "blazer" nameplate).
> 
> I would never buy a jeep, because I am very anti-FCA... but this thing is something I could see myself considering for my wife's DD.



Get a G-Wagon, quit fucking around.

----------


## Jlude

Reserved one, I'll probably forget about it until someone calls me to get my money. It will be interesting to see this thing in person.

----------


## shakalaka

Base with sasquatch package and interior package that includes the bigger screen is perfect I am thinking. Hard top.

----------


## Maxt

> Wow, I am overall impressed.
> Love how you can take off the roof and doors and store it all in the back with no big view obstruction.
> 
> Power and torque is acceptable for the 2/4 dr..
> 
> Factory 35s optional.
> 
> Gonna give Jeep a big run for its money. I like it.



 Jeep just announced a 392 wrangler is coming.. Probably only a mtter of time till they make a hellcat wrangler in production, they already built running test models.

----------


## flipstah

Can a dealer put markup on these when you’re ordering? Never experienced “ordering” a car so unfamiliar with it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can a dealer put markup on these when you’re ordering? Never experienced “ordering” a car so unfamiliar with it.



When it's a firm order, you negotiate the price at the time of order. Usually, you can lock in any factory incentives, but that won't apply here. Dealer can mark up as much as they want, and you are allowed to pay that if you want. 

It's my opinion that anyone except collectors who need the "first edition" would be insane to put down any money on this so far away from availibility. SPecs can and will change, timelines can change. This is going to be a volume vehicle, and won't be hard to purchase off dealer lots in 18 months.

----------


## Disoblige

> Jeep just announced a 392 wrangler is coming.. Probably only a mtter of time till they make a hellcat wrangler in production, they already built running test models.



Great thing for consumers is the Bronco is going to keep Jeep trying to stay competitive. I dig that.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Great thing for consumers is the Bronco is going to keep Jeep trying to stay competitive. I dig that.



Hellcat everything.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Great thing for consumers is the Bronco is going to keep Jeep trying to stay competitive. I dig that.



RAM has been using the same engine since 2003 so I wouldn't hold my breath for anything drivetrain related. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysl...n:_trademarked


Really suprised to see Gladiators getting into the $60-70k range. Sounds like crack money to me.
https://www.autotrader.ca/a/jeep/gla...203V9&sprx=100
https://www.autotrader.ca/a/jeep/gla...203V9&sprx=100

----------


## heavyD

> Can a dealer put markup on these when youre ordering? Never experienced ordering a car so unfamiliar with it.



I would wait to purchase until the smoke clears. Early adopters always get the shaft as they pay more and get the worst version of the vehicle. Being a Ford and all there's probably going to be some teething issues with ealy vehicles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I could see major delays too. Ford hasn't put out a "clean sheet" design for any volume vehicle (which this had better be) for a hell of a long time, let alone when global supply chains are disrupted.

----------


## flipstah

> I would wait to purchase until the smoke clears. Early adopters always get the shaft as they pay more and get the worst version of the vehicle. Being a Ford and all there's probably going to be some teething issues with ealy vehicles.






> I could see major delays too. Ford hasn't put out a "clean sheet" design for any volume vehicle (which this had better be) for a hell of a long time, let alone when global supply chains are disrupted.



Thanks for the voice of reason. I seriously wish they do well with this one though! I wonder if it'll age well. The FJ Cruiser for example, is a love-or-hate style.

----------


## ercchry

It’s mostly parts bin shit, they don’t have anything revolutionary in it

----------


## Aleks

> Yup, and even gives you locking diffs... how much is a rubicon these days? 
> 
> Im more excited for the fuck Chrysler in this than anything else.



Bronco looks interesting. But it's expensive. Much more expensive than the Wrangler. Rubicon is the same price as the Base Bronco 4 door right now. Top trims there is like a 10k difference.

----------


## ercchry

> Bronco looks interesting. But it's expensive. Much more expensive than the Wrangler. Rubicon is the same price as the Base Bronco 4 door right now. Top trims there is like a 10k difference.



Is it though? ...what you are forgetting is FCA vs Ford... what can you ACTUALLY purchase, Ford: “yup, np we will factory order that for you” FCA: “sorry this is all there is in the entire country! We order them like this cause this is what our customers want!” 

Proof: Big4 only has $66k+ rubicons on their website

----------


## Aleks

> Is it though? ...what you are forgetting is FCA vs Ford... what can you ACTUALLY purchase, Ford: “yup, np we will factory order that for you” FCA: “sorry this is all there is in the entire country! We order them like this cause this is what our customers want!” 
> 
> Proof: Big4 only has $66k+ rubicons on their website



I factory ordered mine and it came in 5 weeks. Just have to have a bit of patience and get it how you like it. 

I'm pretty excited to see this Bronco in person. I hate the fact Ford is so damn slow with this. It will be 2 years before they are out in any numbers. But anyone who says Wranglers are expensive is in for a big shock when they go shopping for a Bronco. I do think the little Bronco sport will kill any Escape sales pretty quick though.

----------


## ercchry

Time will tell I guess... both are notorious for big factory discounts too. Without the build and price being online yet it’s mostly speculation at this point.

I would gladly pay a premium to have the Ford customer experience vs FCA though (sales and service) done both multiple times and it’s not even comparable

----------


## shakalaka

This will be a solid side vehicle for me, though it depends on how it does in the market once it's out and what the cost is like. I will never pay a markup for anything like this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Aren't all your vehicles "side" vehicles brother?

----------


## shakalaka

> Aren't all your vehicles "side" vehicles brother?



Let's just say that I am a changed man. I won't say anymore until I can back that up factually.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Let's just say that I am a changed man. I won't say anymore until I can back that up factually.



Jesus I hope not. I loved the "old" Shak.

----------


## Disoblige

I hope someone with the 2 dr Bronco gets the plate "FJ JEEP"

----------


## spikerS

> Great thing for consumers is the Bronco is going to keep Jeep trying to stay competitive. I dig that.



I am thinking it is going to bring down the Jeep price tag into something more reasonable.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## dtrieu

You can build them on ford.ca now https://shop.ford.ca/configure/broncosport/

----------


## Disoblige

> You can build them on ford.ca now https://shop.ford.ca/configure/broncosport/



The Sport yes, not the actual Bronco.

----------


## AndyL

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SSJ8x3fhg9c

Jeeps reaction to the bronco  :ROFL!:

----------


## Shlade

> You can build them on ford.ca now https://shop.ford.ca/configure/broncosport/



Who the hell wants to built a bronco sport?

----------


## MalibuStacy

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SSJ8x3fhg9c
> 
> Jeeps reaction to the bronco



 Being that the GF has a JK jeep, gotta say this hit close to home haha

----------


## speedog

Any mention of a retro Bronco 2 door pickup...

----------


## flipstah

And now the vintage Broncos skyrocketed in value even more

----------


## HuMz

Wish it had a SFA, but a trim with 35" tires out of the gate? Yes please....I may be buying my first Ford.

----------


## 4WARNED

> And now the vintage Broncos skyrocketed in value even more



https://www.rbauction.com/1977-ford-...len-sk-2020624

this one could be interesting.

----------


## Skrilla

Badlands package trim in Area-51 color  :Drool:

----------


## Aleks

> I am thinking it is going to bring down the Jeep price tag into something more reasonable.



Only if it starts to eat into the Jeep sales. Bronco looks to be a lot more expensive than the Wrangler if Ford.ca prices pan out.

----------


## Aleks

> Who the hell wants to built a bronco sport?



Honestly I think this will be a huge hit for Ford. Looks great and is priced decently.

----------


## Disoblige

> Who the hell wants to built a bronco sport?



The same people who buy a Jeep Compass, or Renegade.

----------


## heavyD

> Honestly I think this will be a huge hit for Ford. Looks great and is priced decently.



Yeah I could see it selling very well as it's going to have the lowest entry price to get into a "Bronco" vehicle. That said it's going to cannibalize sales from the Escape.

----------


## eglove

I can't wait to see these in showrooms, might be time to get out of the car life. Haha

----------


## flipstah

> https://www.rbauction.com/1977-ford-...len-sk-2020624
> 
> this one could be interesting.



Holy shit giddyup

----------


## ercchry

> I can't wait to see these in showrooms, might be time to get out of the car life. Haha



With the manual is basically just a baja focus RS  :ROFL!:

----------


## JordanLotoski

I resereved one 15 minutes after launch, Super excited to get it

----------


## Xtrema

> The base model + the Sasquatch package out the door under $50k will tick all that oooof



https://twitter.com/mrlevine/status/1283433633097949190

Sasquatch only paired up with 10 speed auto. Unless everyone bitch them out.

----------


## ercchry

> https://twitter.com/mrlevine/status/1283433633097949190
> 
> Sasquatch only paired up with 10 speed auto. Unless everyone bitch them out.



That’s upsetting... well, guess it should be easier to ride this lease out for it’s full term  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I resereved one 15 minutes after launch, Super excited to get it



Awesome, congrats! Two or four door? I was honestly expecting shakalaka to be the first, lol.

----------


## shakalaka

> Awesome, congrats! Two or four door? I was honestly expecting shakalaka to be the first, lol.



As I said - I am a changed man.  :Angel:

----------


## flipstah

> https://twitter.com/mrlevine/status/1283433633097949190
> 
> Sasquatch only paired up with 10 speed auto. Unless everyone bitch them out.



Weird... C&D reported that the package can be put in any trim and engine... laaaame

----------


## Misterman

> Great thing for consumers is the Bronco is going to keep Jeep trying to stay competitive. I dig that.



That's the main benefit I saw out of this too. Jeep has mainly been a class of it's own till now. 

I'm a little surprised at all the love for this Bronco considering how ugly it is compared to it's original concept, or compared to the Jeep. I think whatever company gets a front end swap on the market to fix that will be rich.

----------


## Xtrema

https://www.motortrend.com/news/2021...cing-discount/

Not sure it applies to Canada. Sounds like a cheap way to get any hot Ford models if you know someone with those PINs.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> https://www.motortrend.com/news/2021...cing-discount/
> 
> Not sure it applies to Canada. Sounds like a cheap way to get any hot Ford models if you know someone with those PINs.



When I ordered my FiST that never showed up I used X Plan through my fathers job.

----------


## killramos

> When I ordered my FiST that never showed up I used X Plan through my fathers job.



X Plan is a thing in Canada?

My brother is trying to get an order in on a bronco and his buddies uncle works at a dealer so seems like a slam dunk program if he can get a code.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> X Plan is a thing in Canada?
> 
> My brother is trying to get an order in on a bronco and his buddies uncle works at a dealer so seems like a slam dunk program if he can get a code.



While I don't think it will really be that hard, if he's having trouble and doesn't care WHERE he buys it from and just can't wait, my friend owns a Ford dealership out around here.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> X Plan is a thing in Canada?
> 
> My brother is trying to get an order in on a bronco and his buddies uncle works at a dealer so seems like a slam dunk program if he can get a code.



It may be called something different but I managed to do it through my dads job who had an agreement with Ford, luckily my address on my license matched his so they extended it to family members in the same household. Also I visited two Ford dealers but only one was helpful in that sense.

----------


## ExtraSlow

X plan is a thing, can't recall if it's got a different name, but it's a thing. I once worked somewhere that participated.

----------


## killramos

> It may be called something different but I managed to do it through my dads job who had an agreement with Ford, luckily my address on my license matched his so they extended it to family members in the same household. Also I visited two Ford dealers but only one was helpful in that sense.



That sounds like fleet pricing. Essentially the same deal I used to buy my Sierra.

Still whatever helps.

- - - Updated - - -




> While I don't think it will really be that hard, if he's having trouble and doesn't care WHERE he buys it from and just can't wait, my friend owns a Ford dealership out around here.



Good to know, if he needs a hookup I’ll definitely reach out. He dgaf about driving out.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> That sounds like fleet pricing. Essentially the same deal I used to buy my Sierra.
> 
> Still whatever helps.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, if he needs a hookup I’ll definitely reach out. He dgaf about driving out.



It wasn’t fleet pricing as the company he worked for didn’t buy fleet vehicles. I just checked my paperwork and it was referred to as x plan.

----------


## killramos

Cool, invoice pricing is the way to go on domestics for sure.

----------


## bigboom

X-Plan is pretty much Ford Employee Pricing. There's two pricing plans for Ford I believe, A Plan and X Plan.

----------


## benyl

When I bought my Expedition, I used X-plan. Join the Mustang club of America. You get X-plan pricing for $30. Saved me $8K on the Expedition which was a new release vehicle that I ordered and waiting 6 months for.

----------


## ExtraSlow

X plan is good because there's no haggling. A shrewd negotiator can beat it, but not by much, and the vast majority of sales are above x-plan level.

----------


## 4WARNED

Costco members get a ford discount - possibly worth looking into as well.

----------


## ercchry

> Costco members get a ford discount - possibly worth looking into as well.



Is that still a thing? I forgot about it this time around

----------


## shakalaka

I may be a changed man, but wouldn't go out of my way to resist this X Plan thing. So if anyone has any leads on that and can get me one, then please do.  :Big Grin:

----------


## R-Audi

> That's the main benefit I saw out of this too. Jeep has mainly been a class of it's own till now. 
> 
> I'm a little surprised at all the love for this Bronco considering how ugly it is compared to it's original concept, or compared to the Jeep. I think whatever company gets a front end swap on the market to fix that will be rich.




Jeep and Toyota with the 4Runner.. the 4 door is direct competition. Whenever the new 4Runner comes out.. 21/22/23 who knows...

----------


## ercchry

> Jeep and Toyota with the 4Runner.. the 4 door is direct competition. Whenever the new 4Runner comes out.. 21/22/23 who knows...



New??  :ROFL!: 

I dunno... the 4Runner and taco are kinda just coasting on their diehard fan base... and the roof hasn’t came off the 4Runner in a few years now

----------


## Darkane

> I may be a changed man, but wouldn't go out of my way to resist this X Plan thing. So if anyone has any leads on that and can get me one, then please do.



Last time I checked, limited Ford performance models didn’t apply. 

They sort of eased that restriction from what I understand. My check was in 2016 I believe. 

I’m sure you could X-plan a raptor. Or just find out invoice price and email 10 dealers with the offer. One will bite.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is that still a thing? I forgot about it this time around



It isn't. They switched to GM.

----------


## killramos

> It isn't. They switched to GM.



Costco’s GM pricing is essentially X plan plus you get a 500 dollar Costco gift card.

Great program.

----------


## Aleks

> Jeep and Toyota with the 4Runner.. the 4 door is direct competition. Whenever the new 4Runner comes out.. 21/22/23 who knows...



New 4Runner will be coming out in 2022 as a 2023 model year as per most recent Toyota internal schedule presentation.

----------


## R-Audi

> New?? 
> 
> I dunno... the 4Runner and taco are kinda just coasting on their diehard fan base... and the roof hasnt came off the 4Runner in a few years now



Bronco Sport doesnt have the removable roof and any 4door vehicle geared towards offroad would be in that segment.

- - - Updated - - -




> New 4Runner will be coming out in 2022 as a 2023 model year as per most recent Toyota internal schedule presentation.



Any other info? I havent seen much of anything... even their standard press release was ~5 months late.

----------


## Aleks

> Bronco Sport doesnt have the removable roof and any 4door vehicle geared towards offroad would be in that segment.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Any other info? I havent seen much of anything... even their standard press release was ~5 months late.



No other info. Next up is Tundra and that is scheduled for release in Dec 2021 as a 2022 model. They will have a V6 Twin Turbo Hybrid option in this one. Nothing on the 4R though. Given that Toyota is basically giving us Hybrid only Venza and Sienna now, I am guessing the new 4R will be the same. Some sort of Hybrid powertrain with an 8 speed transmission.

----------


## Buster

This looks great. I'm not in the market for this type of vehicle, but this seems miles better than a Jeep.

----------


## ercchry

> Bronco Sport doesnt have the removable roof and any 4door vehicle geared towards offroad would be in that segment.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Any other info? I havent seen much of anything... even their standard press release was ~5 months late.



The sport??? That’s not body on frame, that’s not remotely a 4Runner/wrangler comp... more like Cherokee/rav4 comp

----------


## R-Audi

> The sport??? That’s not body on frame, that’s not remotely a 4Runner/wrangler comp... more like Cherokee/rav4 comp



Err, not the sport, the 4Door one. I messed up the name. While not body on frame etc, the 4 door models geared towards offroad etc will be in that segment. Its gotten a ton of attention and orders from various offroad groups and Ive seen a bunch of current 4Runner owners placing orders.

----------


## ercchry

The 4dr full sized bronco 100% has a removable roof... even soft top option

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm curious how long before we see a K5 Blazer. Then a Ramcharger.

----------


## speedog

> I'm curious how long before we see a K5 Blazer. Then a Ramcharger.



General Motors and Dodge never had a vehicle that really competed in the first gen Bronco area. The full size Bronco, yeah but not the little Bronco.

----------


## A790

> Let's just say that I am a changed man. I won't say anymore until I can back that up factually.



Ha. When are you due?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ha. When are you due?



Kid? Nah. He's tired of spending money on cars, so he'll do boats now. Then when he's sunk enough money into those, he'll buy an airplane  :Pimpin':

----------


## killramos

> Kid? Nah. He's tired of spending money on cars, so he'll do boats now. Then when he's sunk enough money into those, he'll buy an airplane



I think Shak would get along VERY well with boat salesmen

----------


## ercchry

> Kid? Nah. He's tired of spending money on cars, so he'll do boats now. Then when he's sunk enough money into those, he'll buy an airplane



Saving up for partner so he can redo the website  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

> Kid? Nah. He's tired of spending money on cars, so he'll do boats now. Then when he's sunk enough money into those, he'll buy an airplane




There's a super nice Mooney ovation for sale in the local area  :Smilie:

----------


## Disoblige

It will be so tempting to get a Bronco on the first year if it is eligible for X plan pricing. God damn.

----------


## shakalaka

Saw a Bronco Sport on the road today for the first time and man damn, is it ever ugly. Don't even know why they bothered with it and people are actually buying apparently. I guess to each their own. Still to see any actual Bronco's out and about though.

----------


## Disoblige

> Saw a Bronco Sport on the road today for the first time and man damn, is it ever ugly. Don't even know why they bothered with it and people are actually buying apparently. I guess to each their own. Still to see any actual Bronco's out and about though.



Bronco sport is ugly for sure and basically a Renegade version of a Wrangler.

Actual Broncos aren't even here yet I'm pretty sure.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bronco sport is the new escape.

----------


## killramos

> Bronco sport is the new escape.



If that’s the case it’s way cooler than an escape. Too bad really because the old escapes were very cool.

‘Member the real explorer!

----------


## spikerS

Yeah, I am pretty sure that the real Broncos are not available yet. Supposed to be a Q2 production IIRC

----------


## Shlade

Sport is out. 

The full size isn't going to be hitting the lots until likely end of March or April. 

The sport is basically the small version and essentially a beefier version of the escape. 

You can price out full size broncos online right now.. lots of options

----------


## Darkane

I like the new sport. 

Top trim has a nice 4wd clutch system and the 2L ecoboost has good power. 

Still though, CX5 turbo is the sweet spot for all things that size.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

I might need to test drive these once they are out. I feel like a 4cyl in these is going to be a deal breaker for a lot of people.

----------


## ercchry

> I might need to test drive these once they are out. I feel like a 4cyl in these is going to be a deal breaker for a lot of people.



In the full sized bronco? It’s a forged focus RS motor with a couple tweaks... look at what 5 star is doing with them in the ranger

----------


## Aleks

> I like the new sport. 
> 
> Top trim has a nice 4wd clutch system and the 2L ecoboost has good power. 
> 
> Still though, CX5 turbo is the sweet spot for all things that size.



Bronco sport is a quite a bit shorter than thing like escape, cx-5 etc. It's actually even shorter than Crosstrek. 

It shows up in back seat legroom compared to compact SUV class.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Bronco sport is a quite a bit shorter than thing like escape, cx-5 etc. It's actually even shorter than Crosstrek. 
> 
> It shows up in back seat legroom compared to compact SUV class.



What I'm hearing is that they should have named it the Bronco II

----------


## flipstah

> I might need to test drive these once they are out. I feel like a 4cyl in these is going to be a deal breaker for a lot of people.



Slushbox available only in 4cyl as well

----------


## ercchry

> Slushbox available only in 4cyl as well



That’s the inverse of what it is...

----------


## flipstah

> Thats the inverse of what it is...

----------


## ercchry

> 



That’s a 6

----------


## flipstah

Yeah I said that the slush box is only available in 4cyl, and you said it was the inverse. 

Then again I am ESL  :ROFL!: 




> That’s a 6

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah I said that the slush box is only available in 4cyl, and you said it was the inverse. 
> 
> Then again I am ESL



Yes... you said only 10sp in 4cyl... 4cyl is manual default w/10sp optional... 6cyl is only 10sp... so the inverse of your words  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Member the real explorer!



I had a high school teacher with what I believe was a 195x Corvette. It seemed to be in pristine condition. He sold _that_, so he could buy... A Ford Explorer. But the Eddie Bauer one, so you knows it was teh srs bidness!
 :facepalm:

----------


## killramos

> I had a high school teacher with what I believe was a 195x Corvette. It seemed to be in pristine condition. He sold _that_, so he could buy... A Ford Explorer. But the Eddie Bauer one, so you knows it was teh srs bidness!



This makes me sad

----------


## blownz

So my younger son came home the other day very excited to say he saw the new Bronco and it is someones parents at school and it is so cool, blah, blah, blah. I corrected him and showed him the difference between the Bronco and the Bronco Sport and told him to tell the other kid his parents aren't that cool.  :Wink: 

That said, a 12 year old boy is probably a good example of the common person out there so this Bronco/Bronco Sport thing Ford has done is genius.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flipstah

> So my younger son came home the other day very excited to say he saw the new Bronco and it is someones parents at school and it is so cool, blah, blah, blah. I corrected him and showed him the difference between the Bronco and the Bronco Sport and told him to tell the other kid his parents aren't that cool. 
> 
> That said, a 12 year old boy is probably a good example of the common person out there so this Bronco/Bronco Sport thing Ford has done is genius.



Sounds like you failed as a father if your son thinks the Bronco Sport is cool.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like you failed as a father if your son thinks the Bronco Sport is cool.



+1 you lose.

----------


## spikerS

> Sounds like you failed as a father if your son thinks the Bronco Sport is cool.



WINZ!

agree, 100%

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm going to teach your son how to ride a bike.

----------


## killramos

So much hate. 

I would take that bronco sport over most of the shit CUV’s I see on the road.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd take a 2012 Escape.

----------


## flipstah

> So much hate. 
> 
> I would take that bronco sport over most of the shit CUV’s I see on the road.



I'd take the bus.

----------


## bjstare

> So much hate. 
> 
> I would take that bronco sport over most of the shit CUV’s I see on the road.



 :Werd!:

----------


## blownz

> Sounds like you failed as a father if your son thinks the Bronco Sport is cool.



Well I did show him some cool video's of the actual Bronco, but my mistake was not telling/warning him about the Sport. He knows now and my 14 year old actually really told him how dumb he was so at least one kid knew what was what.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I'd take the bus.



... as you should ...

----------


## Disoblige

> So much hate. 
> 
> I would take that bronco sport over most of the shit CUV’s I see on the road.



Well you do have a kid now, so I am not surprised to see you give up on nicer things.

----------


## killramos

> Well you do have a kid now, so I am not surprised to see you give up on nicer things.



Weren’t people on here recently piling on about CX5’s being great?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Weren’t people on here recently piling on about CX5’s being great?



Great for families, not a great car.

----------


## killramos

I just think it’s much more interesting to look at than a current gen escape, I also saw something called an eco sport on here earlier this week?

Wow.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I had never heard of the eco sport until I saw that FS thread. I almost threw up when I googled it.

Anyways, think of the Cx5 as the Aspen of cars. Great for middle income families, but terrible overall.

----------


## Disoblige

CX5 sucks. Interior is crappy. Has this real cheap leather feel that I can't get past. Flame suit on.

----------


## Aleks

> Great for families, not a great car.



IMO it's reverse. Mazda makes some great cars that are just a little on the small side for most family shoppers. 

I think the little bronco looks great on the outside, and will probably sell really well but I would hope most people at least sit in a car before saying how much better it is compared to everything else.

----------


## Shlade

Looks like you can submit your build setup to ford for the full size. I'm curious to see incentives etc on financing. Their ford.ca website is usually always setup with high Interest.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Looks like you can submit your build setup to ford for the full size. I'm curious to see incentives etc on financing. Their ford.ca website is usually always setup with high Interest.



A brand new, highly anticipated niche vehicle, and incentives? 

Does not compute.

----------


## Shlade

> A brand new, highly anticipated niche vehicle, and incentives? 
> 
> Does not compute.



Mainly mean interest rates. They charge normal bank rates for raptors since it's a specialty vehicle and through ford performance so they can't use ford Canada to get lower interest rates. 

Considering this isn't a ford performance vehicle I'm curious on finance rates they'll offer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Refinance your house so you can put it on your mortgage. Mortgages are free now anyway, so it's like getting the truck for free, or that's what my napkin says.

----------


## killramos

> Refinance your house so you can put it on your mortgage. Mortgages are free now anyway, so it's like getting the truck for free, or that's what my napkin says.



Worked for my cousin who bought 2 new Denalis this summer while on CERB.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Worked for my cousin who bought 2 new Denalis this summer while on CERB.



That's a winning move and clearly a sharp cat. Thumbs up.

----------


## JordanLotoski

I am booked in at Metro Ford tomorrow afternoon to order mine. This is what I am thinking but torn on colour

----------


## Disoblige

Area 51 looks pretty badass.
Bit darker.

----------


## blownz

> Worked for my cousin who bought 2 new Denalis this summer while on CERB.



Does he teach any finance classes or sell books? Asking for a friend...

----------


## killramos

> Does he teach any finance classes or sell books? Asking for a friend...



Don't be silly, she sells organic soy candles

----------


## flipstah

> Area 51 looks pretty badass.
> Bit darker.



Agreed. Most interesting colour in the lineup. Cactus Grey is more teal than grey

----------


## Shlade

> I am booked in at Metro Ford tomorrow afternoon to order mine. This is what I am thinking but torn on colour



That'll be the cheapest vehicle you'll own for sure. That one's definitely hauling the open show homes signs around.

----------


## Jlude

Got the call today from my dealer about placing my order. I can't decide on color though. I usually like silver or black on my vehicles, but am considering white for this one. 

@jordanlatoski
 what color did you choose, did you go with a 4 door? Your image isn't showing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Got the call today from my dealer about placing my order. I can't decide on color though. I usually like silver or black on my vehicles, but am considering white for this one. 
> 
> @jordanlatoski
>  what color did you choose, did you go with a 4 door? Your image isn't showing.



^You spelled his name wrong, so that _mention_ might not work.

----------


## Jlude

I went back to edit it, but still F)*Xed it up. He'll see it eventually.

----------


## Shlade

> Got the call today from my dealer about placing my order. I can't decide on color though. I usually like silver or black on my vehicles, but am considering white for this one. 
> 
> @jordanlatoski
>  what color did you choose, did you go with a 4 door? Your image isn't showing.



That carbonized grey looks pretty stellar.

----------


## shakalaka

Built a Bronco online and the way I like it ends up at just shy of $70K. Which is a bit much for one tbh...guess I will think about it but definitely not going to jump in first year, pay premiums and stuff.

----------


## JordanLotoski

I ordered mine a few days ago, I am number 1 or 2 in line at Metro Ford

Went with the wild track in Cactus Grey, Lux pack, Black gloss hard top and the leather.

----------


## shakalaka

^That's pretty much what I am thinking of ordering with a Sasquatch package and a different colour. Ends up being $72K. But since I didn't make a reservation I can't quite order now so will have to wait. When is it projected to be delivered?

----------


## killramos

My brother is apparently number 1 at Universal, got a Sasquatch in red on order.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very cool vehicle. Maybe that's what I want to drive in 2021.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> ^That's pretty much what I am thinking of ordering with a Sasquatch package and a different colour. Ends up being $72K. But since I didn't make a reservation I can't quite order now so will have to wait. When is it projected to be delivered?



Let me see if my buddy is going ahead with his, if not I can see if he can pass the reservation your way.

The guys at Ford didn't know much for delivery other then Summer 2021 but did say it could go into fall. Doesn't really matter to me as I plan on using mine more in the winter anyways.

- - - Updated - - -




> My brother is apparently number 1 at Universal, got a Sasquatch in red on order.



He must have reserved within hours of launch, I managed to get in before the crash of the site as well, Congrats, the red will look cool

----------


## killramos

He’s got some ins at the dealer there so I’m assuming that’s how he pulled it off.

----------


## vengie

Only thing killing the look for me is the “Bronco” across the front grille.

----------


## shakalaka

> Let me see if my buddy is going ahead with his, if not I can see if he can pass the reservation your way.
> 
> The guys at Ford didn't know much for delivery other then Summer 2021 but did say it could go into fall. Doesn't really matter to me as I plan on using mine more in the winter anyways.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> He must have reserved within hours of launch, I managed to get in before the crash of the site as well, Congrats, the red will look cool



I am not in a huge rush and wasn't planning to until next year but if it's available let me know I will think about it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone buy one with the manual and let me drive it.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Only thing killing the look for me is the “Bronco” across the front grille.



Ill black mine out  :Burn Out:

----------


## Shlade

> I ordered mine a few days ago, I am number 1 or 2 in line at Metro Ford
> 
> Went with the wild track in Cactus Grey, Lux pack, Black gloss hard top and the leather.



I think if im going to order at some point, itll be a Wildtrack, modular front bumper and bar, roof rails, High end package, and some other little misc stuff. From what I saw, itll come out to around 62k... I personally would go for the 2dr. It just does it for me.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> I think if im going to order at some point, itll be a Wildtrack, modular front bumper and bar, roof rails, High end package, and some other little misc stuff. From what I saw, itll come out to around 62k... I personally would go for the 2dr. It just does it for me.



Nice, No roof racks available when I ordered, nor on the Ford site. I am sure it will be an easy item to get down the road and bolt on.

----------


## cancer man

Funny have not been on this site for a while..Looked at one at Cam Clarke ford..no way am I paying 58 grand for that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Funny have not been on this site for a while..Looked at one at Cam Clarke ford..no way am I paying 58 grand for that.



Hello buddy! Hope you are well.

----------


## Kjonus

I wonder of the ones getting purchase how many will actually hit a dirt road  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> I wonder of the ones getting purchase how many will actually hit a dirt road



Same percentage as Jeeps, I bet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I wonder of the ones getting purchase how many will actually hit a dirt road






> Same percentage as Jeeps, I bet.



 yes 
@cjblair
, it will be very small.

----------


## Rocket1k78

These are gonna be sweet in the summer




> Same percentage as Jeeps, I bet.



Dont forget the lifted trucks too lol

----------


## blownz

> Funny have not been on this site for a while..Looked at one at Cam Clarke ford..no way am I paying 58 grand for that.



You looked at the 2021 Bronco at the dealership already? I assume just a Sport. And they definitely aren't worth $58K, but the actual Bronco is if that is your thing.

----------


## Aleks

Given Broncos will have removable doors and roof, I can't see it being that much better of a DD compared to Wrangler. IFS will help but still I can't see buying one of these two vehicles and not at least trying it out off-road once.  :dunno:

----------


## Jlude

I ordered from a dealer in New Brunswick because I'm planning to keep it at my cottage, but based on options, my dealer is telling me that most of the options I want will cause delays. I was the first reservation they had, so I doubt that carries much weight.

----------


## Shlade

Did they give you a possible timeline at all when you might get it?

I'm debating on going in around March and seeing how the order situation is. Been pricing one out almost every damn day.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> I wonder of the ones getting purchase how many will actually hit a dirt road



I plan on using mine for in town use, a barn car for my daughter and for camping, outdoor stuff. I will probably use it for off road but nothing to serious where I am needing a tow out of a giant mud pit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is a barn car like something that will be a barn find in a few decades? Or?

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Is a barn car like something that will be a barn find in a few decades? Or?



Its a car I use to haul my daughter and all her equipment to the barn in lieu of my Taycan :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

For horsey riding? Makes sense.

----------


## Jlude

> Did they give you a possible timeline at all when you might get it?
> 
> I'm debating on going in around March and seeing how the order situation is. Been pricing one out almost every damn day.



I switched up my build, originally I was gong to get the Badlands in black, but ended up going with the Wildtrack in white. Should look like this. If I was willing to remove several options, I could have it by June, but with Sasquatch and a few others, they’re telling me I will take delivery in September. 




Here is the email I received from Ford Canada outlining the options that would delay delivery.

----------


## killramos

2 door? Really?

----------


## ExtraSlow

2 door is more sexxy

----------


## shakalaka

Man I been itching too which doesn't bode too well for my no new car in 2021 resolution. And it's still only January. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Man I been itching too which doesn't bode too well for my no new car in 2021 resolution. And it's still only January. lol

----------


## Shlade

> I switched up my build, originally I was gong to get the Badlands in black, but ended up going with the Wildtrack in white. Should look like this. If I was willing to remove several options, I could have it by June, but with Sasquatch and a few others, theyre telling me I will take delivery in September. 
> 
> Attachment 97185
> 
> 
> Here is the email I received from Ford Canada outlining the options that would delay delivery. 
> 
> Attachment 97186



Good pick. What equipment group did you go with? I've been one out online with the high end package. 

It's a little annoying to hear it's going to take that long... That's a shame. I'm going to have to see how things are in March time in regards to ordering and go from there. I want one so bad.

----------


## Jlude

> Good pick. What equipment group did you go with? I've been one out online with the high end package. 
> 
> It's a little annoying to hear it's going to take that long... That's a shame. I'm going to have to see how things are in March time in regards to ordering and go from there. I want one so bad.



Lux and Sasquatch. They haven’t confirmed yet that the modular roof won’t set delivery back even further.

----------


## Shlade

> Lux and Sasquatch. They haven’t confirmed yet that the modular roof won’t set delivery back even further.



Nice. Only thing thats keeping me from doing the lux package is the extra sensors etc up front. One thing I know that's a pain in tbe ass on the raptors. Makes even windshield replacement double the cost.

----------


## killramos

I get a chuckle out of people buying 80k off roaders and being worried about paying a few hundred extra for a windshield every few years.

----------


## Shlade

> I get a chuckle out of people buying 80k off roaders and being worried about paying a few hundred extra for a windshield every few years.



Considering all the extra money for the windshield, sensor alignment etc... You're around $1000 for a windshield replacement vs a few hundred for one that doesn't have all those doo-hickeys...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I get a chuckle out of people buying 80k off roaders and being worried about paying a few hundred extra for a windshield every few years.



The same people who but a brand new high end car every year, but scour the web for the best monthly phone deal, saving a whole $10 a month over two years.

It's their money, but I have to scratch my head sometimes.

----------


## killramos

> The same people who but a brand new high end car every year, but scour the web for the best monthly phone deal, saving a whole $10 a month over two years.
> 
> It's their money, but I have to scratch my head sometimes.



My thoughts exactly

----------


## ExtraSlow

I support anyone who buys fewer options or a lower trim level. But I'm a cheapass.

----------


## Skrilla

Don't know if this was mentioned. Raptor-esque Bronco "Warthog". 37's, 3.5 EB, Raptor derived suspension. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...g-video-spied/

----------


## benyl

> The same people who but a brand new high end car every year



And put linglong (or whatever cheap brand) tires on them...

----------


## brucebanner

> And put linglong (or whatever cheap brand) tires on them...



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Nice. Only thing thats keeping me from doing the lux package is the extra sensors etc up front. One thing I know that's a pain in tbe ass on the raptors. Makes even windshield replacement double the cost.



Whats an average ford windshield worth these days?

----------


## Shlade

> Whats an average ford windshield worth these days?



Most lariat F150's and upper trims etc with the sensors etc are anywhere from $800-$1200. Main price is realigning all the sensors.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My lowly XLT has the forward collision sensors and the defrost strips around that area.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Most lariat F150's and upper trims etc with the sensors etc are anywhere from $800-$1200. Main price is realigning all the sensors.



OK, not terrible at all. Thanks

----------


## 4WARNED

> Don't know if this was mentioned. Raptor-esque Bronco "Warthog". 37's, 3.5 EB, Raptor derived suspension. 
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...g-video-spied/



i promised my wife a suitable replacement for her JK Rubicon in the next year or so. watching this one develop very closely.

----------


## Shlade

Anybody else aside from 
@JordanLotoski
 ordered? And if so what are the shipping dates like?

----------


## 4WARNED

Yes i know it's not the one that everyone wanted to see, but my ride on loan from Ford for a week or two. With sport mode selected, the piped in engine noise soundtrack comes straight from a V8 mustang. of which, this clearly is not. fully loaded Badlands edition though...
apologies for the shadows. i'll get better ones eventually..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh nice.

----------


## killramos

I still struggle to see what’s so wrong with that car.

----------


## heavyD

That has the 2.0L engine? How's the pickup? Early reviews of the 3-cylinder engine say it's a dog in this application. I actually think the sport doesn't look all that bad. I just wish the steering wheel wasn't so ultra-cheap plastic.

----------


## 4WARNED

Yep - the 2.0L. To be honest, i haven't driven it far or much at all yet. Off the line, the lag is noticeable. but once the turbo kicks in, its seems very spirited. 
the interior is definitely a mix of the best (and worst) feeling materials Ford has to offer. 
window sticker here:

----------


## Shlade

I actually dont mind the look of those. Fuck me right?

----------


## Darkane

I like em. Nothing wrong there

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's a nice looking Explorer, but fuck off calling it a Bronco. If they HAD to use the name, they should have called it Bronco II.

----------


## Disoblige

It's like if Jeep called the Renegade a Wrangler Sport instead. I can see Wrangler folks getting their panties in a bunch.

Nothing wrong with the car itself.

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## bjstare

> It's like if Jeep called the Renegade a Wrangler Sport instead. I can see Wrangler folks getting their panties in a bunch.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the car itself.



Well, kind of. But wrangler folks, generally, are twats so I'm not sure I'm entirely on board with the comparison (Insert meme with guy sitting at the table with the "change my mind" sign).

FWIW, I think calling it the Bronco II would have been an awesome idea.

----------


## 4WARNED

The little BS goes back soon.....its been a fun week. managed to pile about 800km on it running errands, going out to Airdrie to see the Mustang Mach E, a drive in the country south of Calgary on the weekend and of course, last night's snow fall. it's quite a unique vehicle - get's lots of stares and thumbs up. Quite capable too (i'd put it in the same category as the Jeep cherokee Trailhawk).

----------


## heavyD

The Bronco Sports are growing on me. I feel the regular Bronco isn’t ideal for the average person that’s going to use it as a commuter vehicle and this is more practical. I don’t like to buy Fords unless they are heavily discounted and it may take a few years for that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bronco sport is good. It's a better looking escape, and that's whatost people need if they think they need an SUV at all. 

I like big things though. So I like real bronco better.

----------


## heavyD

> Bronco sport is good. It's a better looking escape, and that's whatost people need if they think they need an SUV at all. 
> 
> I like big things though. So I like real bronco better.



The plasticky interior isn't nearly as offensive in the Bronco as it is the Escape which goes to show how much a bit of personality and link to the past can cover warts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't keep up with things, but was chatting with a buddy, and I couldn't figure out when the "real" Bronco would be available to purchase. The Ford.ca website makes it look like its not yet. Anyone with a reservation have a delivery date?

----------


## killramos

> I don't keep up with things, but was chatting with a buddy, and I couldn't figure out when the "real" Bronco would be available to purchase. The Ford.ca website makes it look like its not yet. Anyone with a reservation have a delivery date?



I haven’t asked him about it recently, but my brother is high up the list for a loaded Sasquatch (whatever that is), and September October seemed like the likely delivery timeline.

For when there are several sitting on lots? 2022.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Roger that. All sounds legit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Are there any in a showroom at least?

----------


## killramos

> Are there any in a showroom at least?



Why? They are all sold out anyway.

I’d expect them to hit the showroom around the same time as deliveries.

Maybe some mules floating around for car shows we won’t get.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Are there any in a showroom at least?



I don't think we will see these till 2022 to be honest, Since I have ordered I have been kept in the dark with the dealer

----------


## Shlade

> I don't think we will see these till 2022 to be honest, Since I have ordered I have been kept in the dark with the dealer



I think you'll see yours likely by August latest... They're pumping out the reservation orders first before anything else.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> I think you'll see yours likely by August latest... They're pumping out the reservation orders first before anything else.



Is it normal for Ford to keep me so in the dark with a build date. I have never purchased from them before so no clue how the process looks

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think build dates and schedules are more fuxxored than usual this year because of the chip shortage that's shutting down some or Fords production lines. I do think that the first year for a new model is usually a bit of a mystery as they don't know how fast the ramp-up of the production line will be, or if anything will get shut down if they discover issues. Year 2+ is probably much more smooth and predictable.

----------


## Shlade

> Is it normal for Ford to keep me so in the dark with a build date. I have never purchased from them before so no clue how the process looks



I believe so, sadly. It was the same for my Focus ST years back when I did factory order.

----------


## Tik-Tok

So when I win the Bronco from the foothills hospital lottery, I shouldn't expect it very soon?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Is it normal for Ford to keep me so in the dark with a build date. I have never purchased from them before so no clue how the process looks



Sadly, if there is no build dates, there is nothing to dealer can really update you on . AFAIK they are all done internally from the manufacturer and dealer has limited info.

----------


## Disoblige

You might as well lurk forums that track this info down based on any insider knowledge via build dates and VIN. Consumers through forums networking are able to find this info way better than the dealer, and I am sure you are not he only one excited about it.

Semi unrelated note: I waited a year for my RS, tracked its production and when it was shipped from Germany for months  :ROFL!: 
Even benyl helped me out after it reached the Halifax port! Hahah. Ford knew nothing and was so useless.

----------


## Shlade

I'm going to attempt to get an order going for my Bronco. Gotta wait on my sales guy to get out of quarantine to see if he can get the ball rolling. I wish I bought a reservation way back when but thought I'd keep my Raptor longer...

ATTACH=CONFIG]98470[/ATTACH]

----------


## ExtraSlow

#like

----------


## CLiVE

Have been talking to dealers; they all said Spring, then summer, then September, now September-ish. Waiting to order til I see one in person, really no rush. Like has been said, I'm used to getting huge discounts on Fords (which may take a while), and I really don't want the first model year given the issues I've had with both my F150s.

----------


## Jlude

I would be surprised if anyone other than first editions and base model orders get theirs in 2021. Every option pushed the order out further and further.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I was behind one today and thought it was a Kia Soul until I read the big bronco on the back. Very underwhelming looking vehicle.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Agree bronco sport is soft visually. Big bronco looks better.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I saw a Sport with chunky tires today and I kinda dig it.

----------


## killramos

I’d drive the shit out of a bronco sport over an escape.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Just got this from Ford

Black Painted Modular Hard Top & Dual Top Roof Update
In January 2021, we told you that the black-painted Modular Hard Top and Dual Top roofs were not going to be available for the start of production this summer. At that time, we believed we could still offer these features as a late-summer availability option for 2021 model year. However, due to the continued effects of COVID-19 on our supplier, the black-painted Modular Hard Top and Dual Top roofs will unfortunately not be available until 2022 model year.

Customers who currently have the black-painted Modular Hard Top and Dual Top roof selected will have the following options (your MSRP price will be adjusted accordingly):
1 Order the carbonized grey moulded-in-colour Hard Top roof
2 Order the black Soft Top roof (with exception of Wildtrak™ and 2-door)
3 Wait for black-painted Modular Hard Top and Dual Top roof option for 2022 model year
In recognition that you are not able to get the roof option you selected, we will provide 200,000* FordPass™ Rewards Points if you choose to take delivery of a 2021 model year Bronco. While there is no cash value of points, this would have an approximate value of $1,000‡ to be used towards eligible services. Since all roof options will be available for 2022 model year, only those who take delivery of their 2021 model year Bronco will be eligible for this offer. To be eligible for this offer, you must confirm the appropriate changes with your preferred Ford Dealer by April 30, 2021.

We hope you’ll use these points to personalize your Bronco, including several roof accessory choices through Ford Accessories. Your Dealer will have more details on these options in the coming weeks.
Complimentary Sound Deadening Headliner
Additionally, we will be providing complimentary sound deadening headliners on all orders of 2021 model year Broncos equipped with a moulded-in-colour roof ($495 MSRP value).
• If you ordered a cloth or leather interior, you will receive the headliner automatically.
• If you ordered a Marine-Grade Vinyl interior, you have the option to add in the headliner at no cost, as you may want the functionality of a wash-out interior.
• If your vehicle was ordered with the sound deadening headliner, your price will be reduced by $495 MSRP.
Production Update
While retail deliveries remain on track to begin this summer, the continued effects of COVID-19 on our supplier readiness means more customers will get a 2022 model year Bronco than initially planned. We are trying to address that longer wait by:
• The investment of millions of additional dollars to help increase production of key high-demand features so you can take delivery of your ideal Bronco sooner.
• Offering price protection to all current Bronco order and reservation holders (as of March 24, 2021). This will ensure you will not see an increase in your MSRP if you receive an equivalent 2022 model year Bronco.
While You Wait
We know you want your Bronco. And we want to get you and your Bronco out on the trails as soon as possible. In January, we committed to provide you with 20,000 FordPass Rewards Points to thank you for your patience and interest in Bronco, in addition to the 40,000 points you can earn at the time of your delivery. We’d like to now offer you an additional 50,000 points when you take delivery of your new Ford Bronco, for a total of 110,000^ FordPass Rewards Points. While there is no cash value of points, this would have an approximate value of $550‡.

Our team at Michigan Assembly Plant, where the Bronco is born, remain on track to begin deliveries this summer. While we’re committed to keeping you up-to-date through the entire delivery process, your preferred Ford Dealer is your key point of contact for any questions you may have. Depending on your configuration, it may be several months before your Dealer can provide you confirmed build timing and an estimated delivery window.

We appreciate your patience and your business. And we thank you for giving us the opportunity to try and make this right.
Order Updates Due April 30
With these product updates, you now have until April 30, 2021 to work with your dealer to update/modify your order. If you have any questions about how these product updates or customer satisfaction offers impact you, please contact your Ford Dealer, or view our FAQs here.

The Ford of Canada Bronco Team

----------


## Shlade

Well, I just got my order started with Cam Clark Ford.

2dr Wildtrak
Carbonized Grey
Roof rails
Modular bumper
High equipment package 
Floor liners.

Hopefully have the order submitted off to Ford this week... Fingers crossed I get it before the end of the year... 

I've been looking at all sorts of other things and Id be lying to myself and settling by not getting this. I've been anticipating this thing for YEARS since the concepts came out.

----------


## 4WARNED

Just an FYI... maclin ford has a contest where they’re giving away their first bronco. Red two door

----------


## 4WARNED

Right at the end, it says Ford is building and shipping Broncos to dealers now.....

----------


## Buster

Is anyone even still excited over this vehicle still?

----------


## killramos

Full price? Meh. 

I’d buy one at a healthy discount. Can it tow a boat?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm easily excited, running a semi most of the day honestly.

----------


## Buster

> I'm easily excited, running a semi most of the day honestly.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Another hard hitting news article from a totally legitimate publication  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm basically that guy.

----------


## suntan

> Is anyone even still excited over this vehicle still?

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Is anyone even still excited over this vehicle still?



I lost excitement and pushed my build till next year, they are having so many issues with getting this built right. so many options are 2022 model

----------


## shakalaka

I've lost all interest in this tbh. They just dragged out the launch for way too long, though I am sure not entirely their fault with COVID and all. That's why I picked up a Rubicon for now, I am not interested in being the first or getting one of the first ones so we will see how things go down the line if one is kicking around at a decent deal, I may think about it.

----------


## killramos

Dragging out the launch longer thank Shak usually keeps a car was definitely a losing proposition haha

Don’t worry Shak, you can easily squeeze a new defender in between the jeep and when the bronco shows up.

----------


## dino_martini

Ford brought by a Pre-Production Badlands with the Sasquatch package. I thought I had convinced myself I don't want one but now that I've seen it I'm back on the Bronco bandwagon.

----------


## killramos

Did the roof seem any better than the one on a Wrangler?

The shitty removable roof was a pretty big detractor for me.

Love that these are starting to show up. Can they tow any more than a wrangler?

----------


## dino_martini

> Did the roof seem any better than the one on a Wrangler?
> 
> The shitty removable roof was a pretty big detractor for me.
> 
> Love that these are starting to show up. Can they tow any more than a wrangler?



This was pre-production brought by Ford corporate. The interior looked really nice but no one was allowed to sit in it. I've sat in the Gladiator and I thought that removal roof was of lower quality and fit and finished compared to this. Bronco 4 door and Wrangler Unlimited are both rated for 3,500LBS towing.

----------


## eglove

https://officialthreetwenty.com/2021/06/27/our-first-look-at-the-2021-bronco/

----------


## heavyD

Anyone been able to drive one of these yet?

----------


## spikerS

no, not yet. They are pretty scarce unless you want the sport version. Ford has had a lot of difficulty getting these off the lines, moreso than any other model. There are September 2020 (IIRC) orders that still haven't been built, so finding one on a lot somewhere is pretty rare, and even more rare if they let you take it out for a drive.

I think it is going to be awhile longer yet before we see any kind of supply out there.

----------


## heavyD

I know the hard top roof has been a disaster as well as the other parts shortages due to the pandemic but these things are pretty scarce. I was pondering buying one but the idea of paying MSRP for a Ford is as repulsive as checking the box for NDP on a ballot.

----------


## Disoblige

These are going to be a dime a dozen in the next few years. And they don't really look that great stock.

----------


## heavyD

> These are going to be a dime a dozen in the next few years. And they don't really look that great stock.



I initially thought that but seeing they can't fill orders from 2020 I have to imagine it's going to be 2024 until they get to the point they are a dime a dozen.

----------


## Shlade

Considering there are thousands sitting around waiting for chips, im sure there will be an influx coming within the next year. Makes me wonder how many (not just the bronco) will be lemons due to sitting around for so long

----------


## Agent_Oorange

May as well wait longer to see if this is interesting.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...raptor-teaser/

----------


## Disoblige

> I initially thought that but seeing they can't fill orders from 2020 I have to imagine it's going to be 2024 until they get to the point they are a dime a dozen.



Soooo... You agree with me then, lol.

----------


## heavyD

> Soooo... You agree with me then, lol.



2024 is more than a few years away. Also it’s hard to gauge how many Ford will move after the initial order backlog is fulfilled. I think the regular Bronco is a little bit overkill for the typical soccer mom SUV buyer so I don’t think they will sell in CR-V or RAV4 numbers and certainly not near F150 numbers. There’s a lot of Jeep’s out there but I wouldn’t say they are a dime a dozen.

----------


## Disoblige

> 2024 is more than a few years away.



???

----------


## killramos

How many broncos could people possibly buy once the novelty wears off

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How many broncos could people possibly buy once the novelty wears off



It's the same value proposition in the same market niche as the jeep Wrangler, and that thing seems to sell well. So the bronco has a pretty large and ongoing addressable market. How much of that market they capture remains to be seen.

----------


## ercchry

> ???



To be fair…. Time stopped for most people in March 2020  :ROFL!: 

…spring 2024 works for me though, lease is up then and Bronco is on the radar for the next vehicle for sure!

----------


## shakalaka

These aren't selling as hotly as anticipated I feel. I have a couple of local dealers after me with a couple of units remaining but if I get one of these I want it to have Sasquatch package and all the bells and whistles.

----------


## Tik-Tok

They just know you'll trade it in in a few months and they can sell it twice at MSRP.

----------


## 4WARNED

$76k fully loaded Sasquatch
Customer ordered so already sold. I like it but will probably order the raptor one when it becomes available.

----------


## heavyD

I can't imagine paying $76k for a vehicle with that interior. I can live with it in the $50's but at $76 it's nowhere near good enough. It's way worse than any full size pickup truck you could get for that price.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I can't imagine paying $76k for a vehicle with that interior. I can live with it in the $50's but at $76 it's nowhere near good enough. It's way worse than any full size pickup truck you could get for that price.



If it's competing with a Jeep product, I can't imagine that's a concern. Doesn't a Wrangler Rubicon still have fabric straps for door "dampeners"?

----------


## ercchry

When you can take a hose to the interior… compromises must be made

----------


## heavyD

> When you can take a hose to the interior… compromises must be made



Good point I guess. I see that you can get carpet or rubber flooring so I assume anyone with true offroad ambitions will get the rubber flooring.

----------


## 4WARNED

I've truly lucked out and have this for a week to test drive (reader review). Being a Jeep wrangler rubicon owner, this thing is squarely targeted at me. Sasquatch package with the 35" tires. Badlands edition. $74K with manual seat adjustments lol. Day One consisted of commuting (boring) but we tested out the trail braking feature in a parking lot last night (button on dash that will lock the rear wheel of the direction you are driving at low speeds in 4wd to allow the bronco to rotate around that wheel on tight trail switchbacks, etc.). Sorta like a tank. Yes, it's boxy and wind noise is prevalent at highway speeds but to be expected (again, being a wrangler owner, this is nothing new for me). Larger frameless windows down the side and a lower beltline (plus what appears to be a higher seating elevation) makes for a better view out compared to the wrangler. Should be a fun week.

----------


## killramos

Highway stability any better than the wrangler?

----------


## Hallowed_point

The Ford Bronco is the classic pumpkin spice latte/hunter boots & toque combo of vehicles for white people.

----------


## killramos

Who touched you in your naughty place? Or was it a lacking of touching in your naughty place that was the issue?

----------


## bjstare

> The 4runner is the classic pumpkin spice latte/hunter boots & toque combo of vehicles for white people.



ftfy

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Jeep Wrangle is the classic pumpkin spice vehicle KING.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Who touched you in your naughty place? Or was it a lacking of touching in your naughty place that was the issue?



 What data are you referencing to come to such a bold/false presumption? Did it touch a nerve to read that? Did mom not read enough to you growing up?

----------


## vengie

I like pumpkin spice, and I like these.

Math checks out.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> The Jeep Wrangle is the classic pumpkin spice vehicle KING.



Hell yes it is, the "Alberta crap credit special" alongside it's trusty companion the ram 1500.

----------


## vengie

> What data are you referencing to come to such a bold/false presumption? Did it touch a nerve to read that? Did mom not read enough to you growing up?



I think you'd fit right in over here.

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/415...e-Fuckers-Only

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I like pumpkin spice, and I like these.
> 
> Math checks out.



Thank you for verifying my conclusion.

- - - Updated - - -




> ftfy



You mean to say: The 4runner is the classic pumpkin spice latte/hunter boots & toque combo of vehicles for Filipino Calgarian males/Gen Z white people who live at home and like to appear outdoorsy on social media.

----------


## killramos

> What data are you referencing to come to such a bold/false presumption? Did it touch a nerve to read that? Did mom not read enough to you growing up?



You’re the one triggered by a Jeep lol

I can only assume deep rooted childhood issues behind such nonsense.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> You’re the one triggered by a Jeep lol
> 
> I can only assume deep rooted childhood issues behind such nonsense.



It seems that you do not understand humor, irony or satire. Perhaps you should look into it a bit ?

----------


## killramos

I’m pretty sure you are just not nearly as “funny” as you think you are

Entertaining? Absolutely.

Funny? Not so much

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I’m pretty sure you are just not nearly as “funny” as you think you are
> 
> Entertaining? Absolutely.
> 
> Funny? Not so much



I love you too  :Love:  engineers are so predictable  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think you'd fit right in over here.
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/415...e-Fuckers-Only



Just more evidence for my theory that the Beyond miserable fucker market is HOT

----------


## 4WARNED

> Highway stability any better than the wrangler?



With this package (wide stance and the 35" tires), its easily a yes. The best part is the much better steering feel. Wrangler "steering" is more of a suggestion and requires a firm grip on the wheel during windy times. I'll be hitting the highway this weekend for a better test (for now, it's just been Stoney Trail).

----------


## riander5

https://www.sherwoodmotorcars.com/in...e5dp1mla66276/

$105k CAD for a bronco 'wildtrak'

Who the fuck would ever buy that

----------


## killramos

*shak pokes head up*

----------


## riander5

> *shak pokes head up*



 :ROFL!:

----------


## shakalaka

Haha I actually saw that when they first listed it and shook my head. I am well acquainted with the guys there. I can't even bring myself to pay any sort of a markup on a fuckin G Wagon...deff. not going to do that for a Bronco.

----------


## killramos

Soooo it’s just a matter of price then

----------


## shakalaka

Oh fuck yea...I actually love the look of that Bronco and if it was half that price, I'd have the bitch in my garage by now. I know I will hate it as I hated the Rubicon likely but for a few months the novelty would be nice. lol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I think the Bronco is nice. If it is capable and reliable it would be super.

----------


## JordanLotoski

My Wildtrak is about 30 days away. Question for you off road guys

I have a set of these on order

20x9 with a -18 offset
37/1350/20 tire

How much "poke" will i get and will this rub, am i crazy to order such an aggressive offset?

----------


## Shlade

I have absolutely no idea what tire you ordered because what you posted isnt a thing. But yes, it will poke for sure. I doubt youll have any rubbing. If you do itll be on splash guards if you added any of those from factory. 

Also no, you are not crazy. That offset is going to look bad ass on that thing.

----------


## ercchry

You’ll want to 3m the fenders/quarters/etc for sure… ford paint is… weak, beefy poking MT tires throw a lot of rocks

----------


## R-Audi

27/1350/20 tire? Dont think you got that right...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 27/1350/20 tire? Dont think you got that right...



Fuck you, that's a wicked tire!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fuck you, that's a wicked tire!



27mm wide, and 48.7" diameter...

----------


## ExtraSlow

****LIKE*** 
 :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :I'd Hit it!:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Pimpin':  :rocket:

----------


## heavyD

> Youll want to 3m the fenders/quarters/etc for sure ford paint is weak, beefy poking MT tires throw a lot of rocks



Yep or a good set of mud flaps at the very least. The unpainted fenders get beat up bad on these with large tires. An Outer Banks with painted fenders will be even worse with poking tires as the Ford paint isn't great.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> 27/1350/20 tire? Dont think you got that right...



Sorry meant 37/1350/20

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sorry meant 37/1350/20



That doesn't make any more sense.

Edit" Ahhh, you mean it's a 37"x13.5" tire on 20" rim.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> That doesn't make any more sense.



37x13.50x20

----------


## 4WARNED

........

----------


## heavyD

How is the roof doing? I assume MIC 2.0? Any delamination at the seams?

----------


## jutes

> Play time today.



Warranty voided.

----------


## 4WARNED

> How is the roof doing? I assume MIC 2.0? Any delamination at the seams?



No issues on this one. it's the updated version. Seems to be holding up well...granted it only has 2200 kms on it.

----------


## killramos

> Warranty voided.



Not to mention very illegal and frowned upon at the least

----------


## 4WARNED

> Warranty voided.



LOL - Possibly for the other two Broncos i came across out there (one four door Sasq and a two door Sasq) but the one i've got has a Ford Canada Manufacturer plate on it so no care.....

- - - Updated - - -




> Not to mention very illegal and frowned upon.



before everyone gets their shorts in a knot, this is an approved off road trail with marked river crossings from Dec 1 to March 31.

----------


## killramos

> LOL - Possibly for the other two Broncos i came across out there (one four door Sasq and a two door Sasq) but the one i've got has a Ford Canada Manufacturer plate on it so no care.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> before everyone gets their shorts in a knot, this is an approved off road trail with marked river crossings.



Ohhh so that’s how crossing a river works. I usually cross rivers parallel to the stream.

----------


## shakalaka

Really curious to see what the wind noise is like on highway speeds. Biggest reason I got rid of my Rubicon as I couldn't stand the wind noise. I hope they have somehow made this one better but simply based on the design, I don't know if that's possible.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Really curious to see what the wind noise is like on highway speeds. Biggest reason I got rid of my Rubicon as I couldn't stand the wind noise. I hope they have somehow made this one better but simply based on the design, I don't know if that's possible.



Wind noise is less obvious with the Bronco and It is a lot quieter than the wrangler on the highway. The sides of the bronco are more flush than the wrangler (ie. no exposed hinges, the frameless windows) so side winds don't push it around as much (compared to a wrangler when a semi goes the other way). Front end design is contributing to less front wind resistance too - Bronco: short stubby front end, then hood, then windshield. (compared to the wrangler that has a bumper way out front by easily a foot which is definitely adding drag). Different designs but ironically, almost the exact same length. However, either one is still a brick going down the road. 

Did your Rubi hardtop have the insulated (somewhat noise reduction) panels glued to the inside? The bronco hardtop has some sound deadening/insulation on the inside of the roof.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd really like to rent a bronco. Seems very cool.

----------


## JordanLotoski

My wildtrak is set to arrive Feb 9th- then off to @tunerworks for a lift and new rims and tires

Pretty excited for this to arrive

----------


## shakalaka

> Wind noise is less obvious with the Bronco and It is a lot quieter than the wrangler on the highway. The sides of the bronco are more flush than the wrangler (ie. no exposed hinges, the frameless windows) so side winds don't push it around as much (compared to a wrangler when a semi goes the other way). Front end design is contributing to less front wind resistance too - Bronco: short stubby front end, then hood, then windshield. (compared to the wrangler that has a bumper way out front by easily a foot which is definitely adding drag). Different designs but ironically, almost the exact same length. However, either one is still a brick going down the road. 
> 
> Did your Rubi hardtop have the insulated (somewhat noise reduction) panels glued to the inside? The bronco hardtop has some sound deadening/insulation on the inside of the roof.



Can't wait to drive one and see what it is like before deciding to pull the trigger. My Rubi did not have insulated top and I didn't find out that was an option until after I had already gotten rid of it. lol

----------


## R-Audi

> My wildtrak is set to arrive Feb 9th- then off to @tunerworks for a lift and new rims and tires
> 
> Pretty excited for this to arrive



Real lift or spacers? 

I really like the looks of these on the road... perhaps for my next vehicle, depending on what the new 4Runner ends up looking like.

----------


## 4WARNED

Sadly, my demonstrator Bronco unit went back last night after a week. if i was in the market, this Bronco with the Sasquatch off road package would for sure in our driveway. We use our Rubicon wrangler a bit for off-roading and it's great and very capable. The issue is the other 99.5% of the time we use the jeep - it's not great to use as a daily driver in terms of comfort and ride and that's where the Ford shines. Unless the top can be off and you're enjoying the "jeep" experience, highway travel in a Wrangler is fatiguing (from the road noise to the buffeting wind and "boomy" boxy shape). I do dread having to drive the Jeep on a highway (maybe i'm getting old) but i wouldn't hesitate to take the Bronco. Time will tell if the ford IFS is as robust as the solid axle wrangler for off road abuse but for the mall crawler audience, the Bronco is so much more refined as an SUV and it can still do all of the off road bits as well as Jeep. Ford had plenty of time to be more innovative in their design compared to the Wrangler and it shows. i think it will force jeep to up it's game a lot to be honest. and that's coming from a die hard Jeep fan (myself).

And now i'm going to wander off to find out more information on the upcoming Raptor version. 3.5L TT eco-boost, paddle shifters and somehow, and an even wider stance.

----------


## shakalaka

^That's good to know. I am certainly going to keep an open mind to Bronco's now. And if I were to get one, Sasquatch package would be a must for me. But would like to drive it on the highway to assess the wind noise and comfort level before pulling the trigger. All that being said, I don't think any are available right now anyway and I shouldn't be looking at diff. vehicle for at least a freaking year or some shit. Haha.

----------


## vengie

> ^That's good to know. I am certainly going to keep an open mind to Bronco's now. And if I were to get one, Sasquatch package would be a must for me. But would like to drive it on the highway to assess the wind noise and comfort level before pulling the trigger. All that being said, I don't think any are available right now anyway and I shouldn't be looking at diff. vehicle for at least a freaking year or some shit. Haha.



I'm sure Ford would be happy to take the Porsche in on trade in 3-5 months!

----------


## shakalaka

Nah. That'll replace the Alfa if and when.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Real lift or spacers? 
> 
> I really like the looks of these on the road... perhaps for my next vehicle, depending on what the new 4Runner ends up looking like.



Assume a real lift
https://zoneoffroad.com/products/3-i...39806919082072

----------


## R-Audi

> Assume a real lift
> https://zoneoffroad.com/products/3-i...39806919082072



Thats a spacer. Just puts whatever material on top of the stock shocks to lift the vehicle. Real lift would replace the shocks and springs. Nice that it comes with upper control arms though.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Assume a real lift
> https://zoneoffroad.com/products/3-i...39806919082072



lifting a sasquatch package up higher? nice......(ad says for sasquatch only).

----------


## shakalaka

Ya I wonder Jordan why you need to lift a Sasquatch package? Make sure you have a ladder for your clients to get in the vehicle too then when doing a showing or something. lol

----------


## sxtasy

Spacers with negative offset wheels and oversized tires = rough ride and replacing front end parts in no time.

----------


## killramos

Still cheaper than a G with portals

----------


## ercchry

> Spacers with negative offset wheels and oversized tires = rough ride and replacing front end parts in no time.



 :Werd!:  

Hopefully bilstiens are at least also on the list. 3” is a shit ton of spacer without doing arms or anything else

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Spacers with negative offset wheels and oversized tires = rough ride and replacing front end parts in no time.



Actually went with a 18x9.5 with a 12 offset 

Went with the lift as it was recommended with the 37s

----------


## ercchry

> Actually went with a 18x9.5 with a 12 offset 
> 
> Went with the lift as it was recommended with the 37s



Yikes… that lift recommends 5-5.5” backspacing which in a 9.5” wide rim is ~6 to -6mm offset

EDIT: and they’re basing that on a 12.5” wide tire, so a 13.5 should have even more clearance

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bigger is best, don't listen to the haters.

----------


## sxtasy

> Actually went with a 18x9.5 with a 12 offset 
> 
> Went with the lift as it was recommended with the 37s



It will look great, but I've had a few trucks with spacers or torsion keys with more aggressive offsets and tires and have always regretted it. Rough ride, replacing ball joints every two years, frequent alignments. If you can I'd wait for a proper lift kit, just my opinion

----------


## JordanLotoski

> It will look great, but I've had a few trucks with spacers or torsion keys with more aggressive offsets and tires and have always regretted it. Rough ride, replacing ball joints every two years, frequent alignments. If you can I'd wait for a proper lift kit, just my opinion



I may actually see how it looks with no lift as the Sasquatch already has a 2 inch lift

----------


## sxtasy

> Ya I wonder Jordan why you need to lift a Sasquatch package? Make sure you have a ladder for your clients to get in the vehicle too then when doing a showing or something. lol



Stuff the biggest tires you can fit with some nice wheels under the stock suspension with some power running boards.

----------


## 4WARNED

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/othe...est/ar-AAT1adK

Raptor Bronco reveal on Monday.

----------


## benyl

> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/othe...est/ar-AAT1adK
> 
> Raptor Bronco reveal on Monday.

----------


## benyl



----------


## ExtraSlow

Bronco raptor was inevitable.

----------


## killramos

Looks like the one to get.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looks like the one to get.



Hah funny I was thinking the opposite. But I'm a weirdo.

----------


## npham

> Looks like the one to get.



Until they release the R version.

----------


## killramos

> Until they release the R version.



Nope that will be the one that goes too far and be less good

----------


## heavyD

Those rubbermaid fender flares look horrible. Without a doubt the homeliest of Broncos but I guess people that actually take their vehicles off road will appreciate it's capability.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Those rubbermaid fender flares look horrible. Without a doubt the homeliest of Broncos but I guess people that actually take their vehicles off road will appreciate it's capability.



My own opinion is anything wider than a Sasquatch-equipped unit would have trouble going down normal Jeep trails being almost the same width as a F150 raptor (Bronco Raptor is only 0.9" narrower than the F150 raptor).

----------


## bjstare

Jonny Lieberman calls this thing the Braptor. I like it.

----------


## Kloubek

> Those rubbermaid fender flares look horrible. Without a doubt the homeliest of Broncos but I guess people that actually take their vehicles off road will appreciate it's capability.



I don't think they are necessarily inherently ugly - though the sheen to the plastic does make them look cheap. A matte or lightly pebbled finish would have been my choice.

They certainly aren't the nicest design, though I personally don't mind the tacked-on appearance, given the fact it's really meant as an offroader - it looks the part.

----------


## ercchry

3.0 and 400hp is weak for a raptor… something I’d expect them to do to a ranger or something

----------


## killramos

> 3.0 and 400hp is weak for a raptor… something I’d expect them to do to a ranger or something



Doesn’t the full fat F150 only have 450HP?

Ranger is like 200HP or some nonsense.

----------


## ercchry

> Doesn’t the full fat F150 only have 450HP?



Does it? That’s weak too… who buys these things??

----------


## Buster

> Does it? That’s weak too… who buys these things??



Does it have captain's chairs?

----------


## ExtraSlow

F150 (non-raptor) has options of:
HP / Tq
290/265
325/400
400/410
400/510

F150 Raptor is the 400/510 version as well.

----------


## killramos

> F150 (non-raptor) has options of:
> HP / Tq
> 290/265
> 325/400
> 400/410
> 400/510
> 
> F150 Raptor is the 400/510 version as well.



Pretty sure your last number should be 450/510 in raptor and platinum

But I’m not a ford guy

----------


## Buster

AMG 43
Audi S
Cadillac V
Ford Raptor

This is a time tested strategy - build a premium car sub-brand, then move it downmarket to capture volume and profits, then bring in a new top tier version. Repeat and profit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pretty sure your last number should be 450/510 in raptor and platinum
> 
> But I’m not a ford guy



 and I'm not a platinum or Raptor guy, so I will wait for one of those to fact-check me. Ford plays a lot of games witht he various tunes and specs for the 3.5TT engine. Most of them are not meaningful to the driver.

----------


## shakalaka

I would personally prefer the Wildtrak with Sasquatch package. The 2022 F150 Raptor order we had placed is supposed to be landing by the end of next month apparently and so is the 2022 F150 Limited order which the sales guy said also got us to place indicating it would come sooner. Now that they are going to be landing around the same time if someone is interested in the Limited let me know and I will see if I can get you in the line as we are likely to go for the Raptor (not 100% yet but pretty sure). Either way, one will be available depending on which we go for so I may be able to hook someone with the other one.

----------


## Buster

> I would personally prefer the Wildtrak with Sasquatch package. The 2022 F150 Raptor order we had placed is supposed to be landing by the end of next month apparently and so is the 2022 F150 Limited order which the sales guy said also got us to place indicating it would come sooner. Now that they are going to be landing around the same time if someone is interested in the Limited let me know and I will see if I can get you in the line as we are likely to go for the Raptor (not 100% yet but pretty sure). Either way, one will be available depending on which we go for so I may be able to hook someone with the other one.



You ordered two trucks?

----------


## benyl

> Pretty sure your last number should be 450/510 in raptor and platinum
> 
> But I’m not a ford guy



It's the Limited that gets the Raptor motor.

----------


## killramos

> It's the Limited that gets the Raptor motor.



Is the limited above the platinum?

Ford confuses me.

----------


## benyl

> Is the limited above the platinum?
> 
> Ford confuses me.



yeah, only for the F-series.

All other lines, the Platinum is top dog. I don't know why.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You ordered two trucks?



It's the obvious move.

----------


## shakalaka

Haha yes. We ordered both trims because we weren't sure which one we'd keep out of the two or which of the two would become available first or if we would like to keep both (1 for my dad). It's looking like we will keep one so the other allocation can be given to someone else through our sales guy or they will just throw it back into the pool without any charge to us since we are buying one for sure.

With my G wagon order nowhere near arrival anytime soon, I am thinking of ordering a Bronco which I am sure would still come before G wagon even though I ordered the G 1.5 yrs ago.

And yes Limited is the top trim basically the luxury equivalent of Raptor is how I've been explained it. But it's higher than Platinum.

----------


## Shlade

> Haha yes. We ordered both trims because we weren't sure which one we'd keep out of the two or which of the two would become available first or if we would like to keep both (1 for my dad). It's looking like we will keep one so the other allocation can be given to someone else through our sales guy or they will just throw it back into the pool without any charge to us since we are buying one for sure.
> 
> And yes Limited is the top trim basically the luxury equivalent of Raptor is how I've been explained it. But it's higher than Platinum.



Limited IMO.... Raptor is fun and all but personally I want luxury now a days. My 21 Lariat is so much nicer to drive than my 19 Raptor was. Comfier too.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I have similar thoughts on the Bronco Raptor that I do on the regular Raptor. It's a badass truck that realistically doesn't make a lot of sense on Alberta trails. It's too damn wide and I'm not taking something that expensive down our tight mountain trails. If I lived in the California desert, hell yeah.

Edit: Saw some other angles of the fender flares. Them things are fuuuugly.

----------


## Xtrema

https://www.bronco6g.com/forum/threa...F%92%A8.35413/

Soft Top in a snow storm?

----------


## JordanLotoski

I just ordered these fenders and hood, They should have made the Raptor look like this instead of those terrible slap on fenders

----------


## R-Audi

> I just ordered these fenders and hood, They should have made the Raptor look like this instead of those terrible slap on fenders



Issue is, for a lot of jurisdictions (including Alberta) you have to have a fender covering the top of the tire... or you can get ticketed. Same with mudflaps that extend to at least the hub I believe. Going for a wide track you have to have wide fenders. Could they have been done better? Certainly.. but they serve a purpose.

----------


## Kloubek

> Edit: Saw some other angles of the fender flares. Them things are fuuuugly.



I'm kinda changing my tune too after also seeing other angles. They are shaped oddly besides looking cheap. They could have done much better with a bushwhacker style riveted flare.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Mines arrived- Pick up Wednesday then off to @tunerworks for new rims and rubber

----------


## eglove

dirty ol metro ford basement lol

----------


## Kloubek

Congrats, Jordan. 

I've seen these on the road twice now, and they have some real road presence.

----------


## killramos

Anyone know when the ones with the 6 piece roof will start landing?

My brother was quite early to get one on order and he still has no clue on delivery.

----------


## shakalaka

Nice one Jordan, congrats. Didn't know you were also dealing with Metro. Is that a cloth top though? Have to have the hardtop on these from what I am seeing in reviews. 

So our Limited has also arrived, but at the same time there are a couple of 2021 Raptors there waiting for owners to pick them up and now we want the Raptor for sure. Made a deal that we will take the Limited for now and when the Raptor we ordered comes in 6-7 months, we will swap into that without losing any money on the Limited. Asked the dealer to put it into writing and it sounds like we will try out the Limited for a while until our Raptor rolls around. Done deal. lol.

Wish Jordan had passed on his Bronco, I'd be picking that up too. Haha.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Nice one Jordan, congrats. Didn't know you were also dealing with Metro. Is that a cloth top though? Have to have the hardtop on these from what I am seeing in reviews. 
> 
> So our Limited has also arrived, but at the same time there are a couple of 2021 Raptors there waiting for owners to pick them up and now we want the Raptor for sure. Made a deal that we will take the Limited for now and when the Raptor we ordered comes in 6-7 months, we will swap into that without losing any money on the Limited. Asked the dealer to put it into writing and it sounds like we will try out the Limited for a while until our Raptor rolls around. Done deal. lol.
> 
> Wish Jordan had passed on his Bronco, I'd be picking that up too. Haha.



I wanted the soft top as the MIC top kinda sucks. Ill be getting an aftermarket painted top down the road

----------


## JordanLotoski

shes home on 37s  :Smilie:

----------


## jabjab

gorgeous!

----------


## shakalaka

> shes home on 37s



37's fit the stock height with Sasquatch package?

----------


## heavyD

> Anyone know when the ones with the 6 piece roof will start landing?
> 
> My brother was quite early to get one on order and he still has no clue on delivery.



Soft top orders are being fulfilled much quicker but the hard tops trickle out from time to time. Right now there's even more delays as the Ambassador Bridge blockade has caused more shortages.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

One of my friends owns a Ford dealership and has 600 hours of highway driving into his 4 door soft top, he's quite happy with it. Enough so that he ordered a 2dr and when it comes in he's keeping the 4 dr for his place down south. 

He's got no complaints over the soft top.

----------


## JordanLotoski

fit really well

----------


## killramos

Can you get it in the garage? Haha

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Can you get it in the garage? Haha



with 3 inches to spare so I will add 2 inch lift :Clap:

----------


## beyond_ban

> One of my friends owns a Ford dealership and has 600 hours of highway driving into his 4 door soft top, he's quite happy with it. Enough so that he ordered a 2dr and when it comes in he's keeping the 4 dr for his place down south. 
> 
> He's got no complaints over the soft top.



600 hours already? Holy shit, does he have a daily commute from here to Saskatoon?

----------


## R-Audi

Looks great! What size are the wheels again? I thought you had mentioned 20s? (they look 17-18ish.)

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 600 hours already? Holy shit, does he have a daily commute from here to Saskatoon?



He makes a 230km commute several times a week.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Looks great! What size are the wheels again? I thought you had mentioned 20s? (they look 17-18ish.)



18x9.5

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

@beyond_ban
 I just realized I wrote 600, that was a typo. 200 hahaha but 20,000km is enough to form a solid opinion!

----------


## beyond_ban

> @beyond_ban
>  I just realized I wrote 600, that was a typo. 200 hahaha but 20,000km is enough to form a solid opinion!



Haha makes sense, and yes, 200 hours is still a lot of wheel time.

----------


## mr2mike

Looking like some engine problems for the V6 versions.
Dropped valves are becoming more common.

https://www.carscoops.com/2022/05/fo...king-timebomb/

----------


## ercchry

The 4cyl (same as bronco) in my ranger has survived more than 25k kms and 2yrs of me… so, that’s pretty bulletproof, think I spun a rod at this point into 3.7 v6 mustang ownership… but that also saw the track with 600kms on the odo  :ROFL!:

----------


## heavyD

One of the reasons I bailed on my Bronco order. Maybe in another two years these vehicles will be ready but they were launched half baked with the leaky roofs, build quality issues galore, and now failing engines.

----------


## max_boost

The Bronco looks so cool

----------


## Darkane

> One of the reasons I bailed on my Bronco order. Maybe in another two years these vehicles will be ready but they were launched half baked with the leaky roofs, build quality issues galore, and now failing engines.



Which is weird. The 2.7 in the truck is stout. 

Must be a valve keeper issue. Material.

----------


## ExtraSlow

2.7 in the truck has been incredibly boringly reliable. Bizarre
.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Covid builds.

----------


## heavyD

> Which is weird. The 2.7 in the truck is stout. 
> 
> Must be a valve keeper issue. Material.



Ford apparently did make some tweaks to the 2.7L engine for Bronco use but it's not clear what they were and if the tweaks have anything to do with the current issues.

----------


## killramos

I just assume it’s somehow from mouth breathers binding up the true 4wd on pavement with their aftermarket 35’s stressing the engine or something.

This ain’t your escape Karen

----------


## ExtraSlow

4L is best, makes more vroom vroom noise.

----------


## Buster

Looks like ass.

----------


## riander5

Queue people paying $100k for them

----------


## gmc72

> Looks like ass.



God that guy is annoying. Couldn't watch it past the 2 minute mark.

----------


## killramos

> Looks like ass.



That looks like a PIA to drive.

----------


## Buster

> God that guy is annoying. Couldn't watch it past the 2 minute mark.



I don't mind Doug, but I think his time has passed.

----------


## gmc72

> I don't mind Doug, but I think his time has passed.



His cadence is very much like Shatner's Captain Kirk.  :Barf:

----------


## R-Audi

> Queue people paying $100k for them



According to Ford.ca they start at $99,995.... so with fees etc you are well over $100 without any options... so anyone that actually wants one will be paying over $100k?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That looks like a PIA to drive.



Less of a pain than the F150 Raptor. But yeah daily driving these widebois is a commitment if you live in the city.

- - - Updated - - -




> His cadence is very much like Shatner's Captain Kirk.



I actually own a William Shatner album. Now that's a wild listen.

----------


## killramos

Solid axle jeep things are their own special experience to drive.

Worst of both worlds between a raptor F150 and a wrangler.

I bet it’s net net worse to drive.

----------


## Tik-Tok

So 
@shakalaka
 ..... is your order in yet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

One thing the bronco had going for it above the wrangler was the road manners. I assume the raptor bronco is also decent on road.

----------


## bjstare

I don't get why people think the raptor/ bronco raptor are so insane for the city. It's not like we live in Italy or something. Our roads and parking lots are huge, with very few exceptions.

----------


## killramos

It’s 6” wider than my Sierra AT4 was.

That sounds like a dreadful time

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, the F150 Raptor is 8 inches wider than the normal f150. That's significant.

----------


## ercchry

Well, just placed an order for one of these (non-raptor), worked with 
@kvg
 to get something with decent creature comforts but not an overly long wait time will tell if this shows up in a timely manner or not

----------


## riander5

> According to Ford.ca they start at $99,995.... so with fees etc you are well over $100 without any options... so anyone that actually wants one will be paying over $100k?



I didn't even look at their site but i figured they'd start at 80 or so. Boy was I wrong. Nutso

----------


## Buster

> I don't get why people think the raptor/ bronco raptor are so insane for the city. It's not like we live in Italy or something. Our roads and parking lots are huge, with very few exceptions.



I also don't like in Dakar

----------


## riander5

> I also don't like in Dakar



Quoting for solid response + spelling error

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well, just placed an order for one of these (non-raptor), worked with 
> @kvg
>  to get something with decent creature comforts but not an overly long wait… time will tell if this shows up in a timely manner or not



Bronco is a neat and compelling package.

----------


## JordanLotoski

I had the boys at Tunerworks test fitting a crazy aggressive wheel and they made it fit.....Hopefully will arrive in satin black in the next week or so along with time Nitto ridge grapplers

Disregard the shitty tire as it was for test purposes only

----------


## killramos

Are you going to run it that stretched?

I assume a standard width tire for that rim would have very different dimensions?

----------


## JordanLotoski

Running these

https://www.nittotire.com/light-truc...ht-truck-tire/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks like a good tire. And you can choose your sidewall appearance. Interesting feature.

----------


## R-Audi

May just be the color, but I think I prefer the industrial/military look of your current wheels. Meaner looking.

----------


## bjstare

> I had the boys at Tunerworks test fitting a crazy aggressive wheel and they made it fit.....Hopefully will arrive in satin black in the next week or so along with time Nitto ridge grapplers
> 
> Disregard the shitty tire as it was for test purposes only



Those make it look like a giant R/C car haha, awesome.

----------


## kvg

I just got my Bronco Badlands a couple weeks ago. It seems like 2 door hard tops actually get built.

If anyone wants a. Bronco Badlands four-door soft top with the high package in area 51 blue. I also ordered one of those and it got built. It should be here in a month or two.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Hahaha never thought of that…I should get one of those tower antennas for the back with a small flag on it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hahaha never thought of thatI should get one of those tower antennas for the back with a small flag on it



Yes! A "buggy whip" is I think the correct term.

----------


## kvg

Make sure you get 3m around the windshield and if you can get the windshield done too. Everyone I know with a bronco gets a cracked windshield.

----------


## Kloubek

Dare I say, this is a rare time (possibly ever) that I've felt a vehicle suited steelies more than anything else.

Very nice truck, Jordan. (And yours too, KVG. Diggin the colour and the 2-door compactness.)

----------


## killramos

Steel wheels are a shitty option for Canada.

----------


## Kloubek

> Steel wheels are a shitty option for Canada.



True dat.

----------


## Shlade

> I just got my Bronco Badlands a couple weeks ago. It seems like 2 door hard tops actually get built.
> 
> If anyone wants a. Bronco Badlands four-door soft top with the high package in area 51 blue. I also ordered one of those and it got built. It should be here in a month or two.



Ok thats sick.

----------


## rage2

> I just got my Bronco Badlands a couple weeks ago. It seems like 2 door hard tops actually get built.



 :Love: 

Really love the 2 doors a lot more than 4 doors.

----------


## kvg

> Really love the 2 doors a lot more than 4 doors.



Val really loves it, and it's way easier to park than her old Superduty.

----------


## rage2

You get rid of the Tesla? Or still your DD?

----------


## R-Audi

> Val really loves it, and it's way easier to park than her old Superduty.



Now make a deal with Jordan for his old wheels! Love the green.

----------


## kvg

> You get rid of the Tesla? Or still your DD?



I got my new Tesla on Friday. I sold my red one and it was picked up later that day. The day before I picked up my new one, I ordered a model three performance for my next vehicle and that should be in possibly September.

----------


## kvg

> Now make a deal with Jordan for his old wheels! Love the green.



We're probably going to leave this one pretty much stock and then order an a Sasquatch package for her next vehicle. We're not sure if it's going to be a four-door or two-door. Or we might get an Escalade.

----------


## kvg

.

----------


## rage2

> I got my new Tesla on Friday. I sold my red one and it was picked up later that day. The day before I picked up my new one, I ordered a model three performance for my next vehicle and that should be in possibly September.



Youre the new 
@shakalaka
 lol. Bars been set, hope he gets a new car now haha.

----------


## killramos

There is no way Shak has already bought a new car

----------


## kvg

> You’re the new 
> @shakalaka
>  lol. Bars been set, hope he gets a new car now haha.



These cars are straight trash compared to my old 5 series, however the resale is awesome and they are super cheap to run.

----------


## heavyD

> These cars are straight trash compared to my old 5 series, however the resale is awesome and they are super cheap to run.



That's an understatement. It's straight up trash compared to a Kia or Nissan. I have had my Model 3 Performance for about a month and it feels a bit like a kit car. Chassis feels flimsy and my god the paint is the worst I have encountered. First car ever to make Subaru paint look downright durable in comparison. The paint is ultra soft. The car has its pros but build quality is not one of them.

----------


## Shlade

> That's an understatement. It's straight up trash compared to a Kia or Nissan. I have had my Model 3 Performance for about a month and it feels a bit like a kit car. Chassis feels flimsy and my god the paint is the worst I have encountered. First car ever to make Subaru paint look downright durable in comparison. The paint is ultra soft. The car has its pros but build quality is not one of them.



Are you saying subaru paint is even worse than Ford paint?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I should buy a bronco. Shame the highway mileage is nearly the same as the F150. Guess it is a bit of a brick.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> I should buy a bronco. Shame the highway mileage is nearly the same as the F150. Guess it is a bit of a brick.



Let me know if you want to take mine for a rip, I am loving it

----------


## R-Audi

> Let me know if you want to take mine for a rip, I am loving it



Not upgrading to the Raptor???

----------


## ercchry

> I should buy a bronco. Shame the highway mileage is nearly the same as the F150. Guess it is a bit of a brick.



2023 order book is apparently closed, something about playing catch-up for existing orders

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's okay, I don't have any money anyway. I just like to dream.

----------


## heavyD

> That's okay, I don't have any money anyway. I just like to dream.



That's okay. Dreams are usually better than the reality anyway.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Not upgrading to the Raptor???



Nahhh, My daughter just got her license so is now burning around the city in it, Raptor is way to wide for her

Bye Bye Bronco....Hello Freedom

----------


## mr2mike

Broncos are very popular in California. It's tesla, Prius, Gwagen, Bronco for the rich ppl.

----------


## Shlade

Does anybody aside from Jordan here have a Bronco yet?

Im heavily looking at getting one now again and ditching my 21' Lariat F150. I REALLY want a 2 door wildtrak but was even told by my sales guy lead times are horrible right now still. Found one at Koch Ford i emailed them about and will see... Would need to get a good trade in value for my low mileage truck or just outright sell. 

Anybody want a 21 F150 could look at lease takeover? Has 18,500kms (20k a year) on it going to go up, 502a 2.7 eco, well optioned sport/fx4 package truck, 360cam copilot, all the bells and whistles (no sunroof) its $347.50 biweekly i think .099 percent financing with the flex plan of $1000 down a year.

----------


## jonni44

I just took delivery of a 4 door soft top last week for my Mom, Black Diamond Advanced but (non-sasquatch). Ordered back in May. I understand hard tops are still years away from being delivered on special order. When I ordered my mom's it was a 3-5 year wait.

----------


## 4WARNED

Friend of mine has his for sale on FB. Black wildtrak sasquatch. Although I’m not convinced he’s serious or fishing as he personally plated the thing already

----------


## bjstare

Your friend is a buffoon for putting that plate on a black Bronco.

----------


## Buster

A regular plate is a flex because it says IDGAF.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Your friend is a buffoon for putting that plate on a black Bronco.



Not arguing that at all. i agree....

----------


## heavyD

> Your friend is a buffoon for putting that plate on a black Bronco.



I'm surprised they made that one. That plate isn't nearly as funny as he thinks it is.

----------


## mr2mike

> Your friend is a buffoon for putting that plate on a black Bronco.



Yep.

Technically it was Al Cowlings' ride.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Would it be better if it was on a WHITE POWER WAGON?
That is to say, a Ram Power Wagon in the colour of white.


Green Eggs and Ham and OJ is Guilty.

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## Shlade

> I just took delivery of a 4 door soft top last week for my Mom, Black Diamond Advanced but (non-sasquatch). Ordered back in May. I understand hard tops are still years away from being delivered on special order. When I ordered my mom's it was a 3-5 year wait.



Sorry, 3-5 year wait for a 4 door hardtop? Am i reading that correctly?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some dealerships have 4 door hard tops in inventory. Not sure if there's a delay on new orders, or customer orders, but don't think multi-year delays are correct.

----------


## jonni44

> Sorry, 3-5 year wait for a 4 door hardtop? Am i reading that correctly?



Thats just what I was told by Woodridge Ford when I ordered in May. My Mom is 70 so obviously I did want to get her the hard top but it was just a no go. I've seen hard tops on lots but they're all spoken for. My Mom has wanted one of these since they first came out. Its all she drove in her 20s and 30s.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did you call around? I'd want to fact check that kind of claim.

----------


## heavyD

I thought Ford was working on a MOD top that would replace the MIC top? Who knew that manufacturing average quality hardtops would be so difficult given Jeep has been supplying them forever.

----------


## killramos

Isn’t the distinction between the hard top that comes apart into a half dozen pieces versus a single piece hard top?

I have heard the come apart one is unobtanium.

----------


## ExtraSlow

if I gave a fuck, I'd ask my salesbro, but I don't want to be a cock-tease.

----------


## jonni44

> Did you call around? I'd want to fact check that kind of claim.



Mom has a very long standing relationship with Woodridge, I wasn't going to mess with that given that it wasn't even my vehicle. She just wanted the Bronco and she wanted it ASAP. I didn't have any reason to disbelieve the salesman at Woodridge.

----------


## mr2mike

> I didn't have any reason to disbelieve the salesman at Woodridge.



I mean, I guess his job title wasn't "realtor" but a close second.

----------


## heavyD

> Isn’t the distinction between the hard top that comes apart into a half dozen pieces versus a single piece hard top?
> 
> I have heard the come apart one is unobtanium.



The come apart one is the MIC top that you see in limited quantities right now. Quantities have been limited because Webasto has had major issues trying to make them at even Tesla level quality at Ford's price point. The MOD top is also come apart but better quality (thicker) which was supposed to be out by 2023 but appears to be pushed back.

----------


## black300

I had ordered mine back in May 2021 with the hard top. At that time they told me it would be here in fall 2021, but was pushed back to 2022. I took delivery in July 2022, I got the Black Diamond with the Sasquatch package and hard top.

----------


## Shlade

> I had ordered mine back in May 2021 with the hard top. At that time they told me it would be here in fall 2021, but was pushed back to 2022. I took delivery in July 2022, I got the Black Diamond with the Sasquatch package and hard top.



Post some pics

----------


## 4WARNED

Raptor Bronco - first of the gouging spotted....and i thought $135K locally in AB was bad. you just know someone will pay it. 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...teLocale=en_CA

----------


## bjstare

Something something free market, something price discovery.  :dunno:

----------


## heavyD

I still don't understand why even a rich person would buy that Bronco. Most rich folk are just like us in that they don't like getting ripped off.

----------


## benyl

> I still don't understand why even a rich person would buy that Bronco. Most rich folk are just like us in that they don't like getting ripped off.



I doubt a rich person would buy one. It's the wannabe rich people. "oooo, look at what I have. Like my insta post"

People don't stay rich by overpaying for shit.

----------


## bjstare

Depends what $$ qualifies someone as being rich, but I'm firmly of the opinion that a person gets rich by earning more, not saving more.

This could probably be another thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

you get rich by spending less than you earn. Poor people don't save thier way to riches, but a mid-level person can spend thier way to poverty.

----------


## bjstare

> you stay out of debt by spending less than you earn. Poor people don't save thier way to riches, but a mid-level person can spend thier way to poverty.



ftfy.

A middle class person can't save their way to being rich. Doesn't matter how much you save, $250k annual income will never get you a place in Mt Royal, an Italian car or two, and a nanny.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, accurate.

----------


## killramos

> ftfy.
> 
> A middle class person can't save their way to being rich. Doesn't matter how much you save, $250k annual income will never get you a place in Mt Royal, an Italian car or two, and a nanny.



Well shoot

----------


## npham

> I doubt a rich person would buy one. It's the wannabe rich people.



Paging Jordan....

----------


## T-Dubbs

> I doubt a rich person would buy one. It's the wannabe rich people. "oooo, look at what I have. Like my insta post"






> Paging Jordan....



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

He didn't buy the Raptor version.
Wasn't the content directed at the Raptor version?

----------


## benyl

> He didn't buy the Raptor version.
> Wasn't the content directed at the Raptor version?



The content was directed to paying grossly over MSRP.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The content was directed to paying grossly over MSRP.



Sounds like MSRP should be gotten rid of, if it's holding people back from buying what they want.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Paging Jordan....



LOL, If I had to spend 165k on some domestic truck I think id get a TRX but think Ill just stick to my affordable WildTrak (68k)

https://www.autotrader.ca/a/ram/1500...BoC07wQAvD_BwE

----------


## killramos

Pshhh builder grade

----------


## 4WARNED

Advantage ford has a (sold) white Braptor in their showroom. i purposely went after hours to look at it so i didn't do anything stupid. 
There's a Blue Braptor for sale in ONT for $112K. just in case anyone is looking.

----------


## shakalaka

What is the MSRP of Braptors? I still haven't been able to get my hands on a regular Bronco but I have also not been looking. But if a 'deal' comes through that's all the encouragement I need.

----------


## heavyD

Starting to see more of these on the road. I find the trims really matter on these especially with the 4 door models as some of them look good and some don't.

----------


## bjstare

> Starting to see more of these on the road. I find the trims really matter on these especially with the 4 door models as some of them look good and some don't.



Yes. I saw what I assume to be a base model this week and it looked horrible. It appeared to have little shopping cart casters on it instead of actual wheels and tires.

----------


## ExtraSlow

These look wicked with small rims and massive sidewalls.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Starting to see more of these on the road. I find the trims really matter on these especially with the 4 door models as some of them look good and some don't.



There's a yellow four door in my work parking lot. It's hideous.

----------


## 4WARNED

> What is the MSRP of Braptors? I still haven't been able to get my hands on a regular Bronco but I have also not been looking. But if a 'deal' comes through that's all the encouragement I need.



Advantage one was $99,900 base with $12300 of options as msrp. 
They said they only are getting three in and theyre all spoken for. When I asked what the dealer adjustment was, he just smiled .

----------


## mr2mike

These will go the way of the early 2000's Explorer.
Trash, rusted, rattle mobile in 5yrs or less.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Trash, rusted, rattle mobile in 5yrs or less.



So they really are just trying to be a Jeep

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Starting to see more of these on the road. I find the trims really matter on these especially with the 4 door models as some of them look good and some don't.



Its all the wheels to be honest, you can buy a base model with soft top and slap a set of 37s on and it looks great

Example, Here is a badlands with the sasquatch and my wildtrak with 37s

----------


## shakalaka

Yea Sasquatch is a must on these no matter what trim level you go with. I wouldn't mind getting one if I can ever get my hands on one but knowing how the Rubicon was, I am not dying (anymore) to get one either.

----------


## riander5

Have you ever thought of renting cars for a few weeks before buying?

Also, I like these broncos, but 70k to get into a decent level one? No bueno. 100 other things id spend 70k on. Like 10 1995 stick shift Jeep TJ's

----------


## mr2mike

Seeing so many around, I'm considering picking up the Ford stock. But not sure if they're still backlogged on chips and other issues?

----------


## shakalaka

> Have you ever thought of renting cars for a few weeks before buying?



I think you are onto something. Maybe this way I would get bored of them in the 2-3 weeks of renting that I wouldn't want to buy one? I should seriously consider doing this.

I have been driving a brand new G63 AMG for the past few weeks and as much as I've always wanted one of my own and has one on order for almost 3 years, I am already feeling bored of driving it. 

Fuck.

----------


## Disoblige

G-Wagon for sale!

----------


## Shlade

Been seeing lots of 4 doors on the road- all with soft tops which aren't really my jam. Saw one that was slightly lifted and probably 37s and looked great in 4 door for. I still think id rather a 2 door tbh

----------


## Ekliptix

^2 door with a hardtop is def the best looking, imo. But, you give up a lot of practicality with only 2 doors, assuming you need to cart around your family.

2 door on 37's for reference.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Heritage edition has the best look IMO.

----------


## brucebanner

My pal at cam clark Airdrie sold a white Braptor yesterday, 134k.

----------


## Shlade

Anybody else here bought a 2 door or 4 door Bronco? I'd love to see some pics posted here of your ride.

----------


## black300

This is a old picture the day I picked it up, I have not taken too many pictures of it.

----------


## riander5

> My pal at cam clark Airdrie sold a white Braptor yesterday, 134k.



Lols. I want to meet this guy.

----------


## Shlade

> This is a old picture the day I picked it up, I have not taken too many pictures of it.



Do you live in Chestermere? I see one just like this there pretty often

----------


## black300

Yes I do.

----------


## Shlade

Nice. Has caught me eye a few times now. I think the roof rails and the front modular bumper with the grill guard make all the difference in the world. How are you liking it? Is it the 2.7 in there?

----------


## 4WARNED

Stop bumping this thread lol....i'm doing everything in my power to NOT buy one and this ain't helping. 
needs:
4 door
hardtop
sasquatch
velocity blue
2.7L

----------


## brucebanner

> Lols. I want to meet this guy.



I'll split the referral with you  :Big Grin:

----------


## riander5

> I'll split the referral with you



 :Clap: 

I've decided I need a new 2 door bronco and a new civic type R in the last few days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes.

----------


## black300

> Nice. Has caught me eye a few times now. I think the roof rails and the front modular bumper with the grill guard make all the difference in the world. How are you liking it? Is it the 2.7 in there?



I like to be honest. There is some wind noise on the highway but nothing unbearable. I got the 2.3L as during production 2.7s were having issues that would cause even further production delays. I said whatever give me the 2.3L, it has enough power I am quite impressed with the engine. I like the truck, I dont think I would change a thing if I had to. Love the sasq package and I agree I didnt have the front bill bar ordered then changed my mind. The thing with roof rails is its here
to take the back panels for the roof. I havent taken it off yet anyways been busy this summer. Let me know if you wanna check it out.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

BRAPTOR

----------


## killramos

Those flares are a bit much even for me

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Those flares are a bit much even for me



I think they are terrible personally.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hate everything I can't afford.

----------


## mr2mike

> BRAPTOR



Great stitching on dash.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Great stitching on dash.



Only the best premium GM product.

----------


## jutes

> BRAPTOR

----------


## riander5

> I hate everything I can't afford.



I strongly second this

----------


## 4WARNED

it's hillarious that the Braptor is actually wider than the Raptor F150...which requires a fairly expert level of threading the traffic needle already.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> it's hillarious that the Braptor is actually wider than the Raptor F150...which requires a fairly expert level of threading the traffic needle already.



I had to look that up, sounded wrong, was right.

At least the F150 raptor has more rear legroom.... Perfect family car.

----------


## bjstare

The only shortcoming of the braptor is the V6 - so just don't be poor and get the braptor R when it comes out. That thing is awesome.

----------


## CLiVE

> I like to be honest. There is some wind noise on the highway but nothing unbearable. I got the 2.3L as during production 2.7s were having issues that would cause even further production delays.



Was worried about the wind noise....nightmares from owning a Jeep. I have an Outer Banks / 2.7 / Hardtop / Sasquatch on order for my wife - will still be a while.  :Bang Head:

----------


## jonni44

I've had to drive my mom's 4 door soft top quite often. The 2.7 is a great motor and I have no complaints on how it drives for what it is. The soft top is unbearably loud on the highway though. If I were to own one of these myself I'd remove all the doors and soft top and just use it in the summer.

----------


## Shlade

I really don't know how anybody could drive a vehicle with a soft top here all 4 seasons... I see a bronco with a soft top and i just cringe.

----------


## shakalaka

My wrangler rubicon was bad enough with hard top on highways that I couldn't do 3 months with it. I can't imagine driving anything like that with a soft top. I have heard bronco hard top is better than wrangler rubicon with hard top for highway wind noise, so maybe I should give it a go.  :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

You absolutely should.

----------


## redline

> You absolutely should.



Extraslow has a guy that can hook you up!

----------


## shakalaka

Well I guess I am getting the Bronco. Wasn't particularly planning on it but the dealer where I have the F150 Raptor on order for my dad (and who also sold my dad his current F150 Limited) reached out and said he has an order that's already in building stages and likely available in February if I was interested. It is built in the exact way I would build one with Wildtrak and Sasquatch minus the hard top. Apparently the GSM has a hard top one for which he prefers a soft top so they are willing to sell that hard-top to me. I ended up throwing the deposit on it. I had wanted to order from them before but for this build to start from scratch it's a 12-14 months wait which I didn't want to bother with so this was a bit of a surprise. No mark-ups on MSRP which what everyone else is currently looking for everywhere else in the range of 10K-20K. It'll also be a 2023 version, which is always good.

----------


## riander5

You are a dealers best friend. They should be wine and dining you to get to the top of the line for your monthly purchases!

----------


## 4WARNED

Dibs on your hardtop when you get sick of the Bronco after 4 weeks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Dibs on your hardtop when you get sick of the Bronco after 4 weeks.



In before "its different this time".

----------


## Tik-Tok

Shak should just be doing short term car ownership reviews on youtube at this point.

----------


## Shlade

Id subscribe

----------


## shakalaka

I have a channel with 2 videos which is essentially just a bunch of rambling with a shitty edit done by someone I know. Together I have less than 20 views in 2+ years. "TheEveryday" is someone is that bored. It features my first Aston Martin I had and I've gone through quite a few vehicles since then. Haha.

----------


## 4WARNED

Sadly my turo rental is NOT the Sasquatch one. 
Soft top is loud for those who were asking….

----------


## R-Audi

Saw my first BRaptor in the wild.. that is one big bitch. Basically took up the entire lane. Dont love the fender flares, but it certainly has presence to it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Saw my first BRaptor in the wild.. that is one big bitch. Basically took up the entire lane. Dont love the fender flares, but it certainly has presence to it.



"Smells like a steak
And seats 35!"

----------


## 4WARNED

i'll try to give a driving impression of the BRAPTOR in another couple of weeks....i've got one rented via TURO for my next trip. i'm sure it's total overkill for a Starbucks drive thru but sadly, i won't have time to hit the dunes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bronco is correct for most types of coffee runs.

----------


## shakalaka

Mine has been built and shipped but I am still debating/confused if I want it. I guess I will decide on the spot when it's in front of me.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Mine has been built and shipped but I am still debating/confused if I want it. I guess I will decide on the spot when it's in front of me.



remind what spec you ordered? i think we all know you'll get it, drive it for a month then move on.....

----------


## shakalaka

Lol....let's see. 

I didn't order it, I was given an order of another person who no longer could buy it. It has all the options I would have picked, except has the soft top (and I like the hard top). But I've been promised the hard top of the dealership's GSM's Bronco as he does not want the hard top.

This is a Wildtrak (Sasquatch comes standard on Wildtrak), 4 door, fully loaded with leather seats, lux package, modular bumper in Cactus Grey. The MSRP is around $81K.

----------


## killramos

Is it really fully loaded if it isn’t the Raptor tho?

----------


## shakalaka

Haha that's true too. And now apparently there are more options like Everglades and shit. I didn't keep up with whatever they kept announcing.

My order of the F150 Raptor also went into production as of last week so in 3-4 months that will become available. 37 Performance package and all that. That though I am convincing my dad to get so I can have access to it as well.

----------


## 4WARNED

Nuts....if the bronco was velocity blue, i could take it off your hands.
Everglades only comes with the smaller motor.

----------


## shakalaka

I am sure I won't have issues unloading it since dealers are still asking 10K over msrp for used ones even, especially the Wildtrak options which is super limited.

Also for colour, a wrap job can fix anything. Haha. The one I am getting is the v6.

----------


## 4WARNED

Well thats not the wrap I would have chosen but should protect against what locals call Arizona pinstriping

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love that wrap.

----------

